# Kapitaler Rahmenbruch CUBE AMS COMP



## hofficri (16. Juni 2007)

Servus,

mir ist am vergangen Dienstag etwas passiert, das ich immer noch nicht recht glauben kann. Ich war mit 3 Kumpels beim Bike. Der Weg führte ein kurzes Stück über eine Wiese. Ganz unvermittelt taucht mein Vorderad weg und mich hauts über den Lenker. Ich hab einen kleinen "Graben" übersehen, weil das Gras frisch gemäht war. Gott sei Dank war ich nicht schnell (auf jeden Fall < 20 km/h), so dass mir - außer reichlich dumm gucken und mächtig Spott - nicht viel passiert. Ein bißchen zerrissene Hose, mehr nicht. 

Als ich dann aber wieder aufsteigen wollte, hab ich fast nen Schock bekommen! Radstand irgendwie kürzer geworden! Oberrohr am Übergang zum Steuerrohr gerissen, Unterrohr total gestaucht. Später hat sich rausgestellt, dass auch Schaltwerk und Sattelbefestigung einen Schlag weg haben. Der Rest, also auch Gabel und Laufrad (nicht mal einordentlicher 8er drin) waren in absolut iO. Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?

Naja, jetzt war erst mal 5 km zurückschieben angesagt. Am Mittwoch hab ich das Bike dann zum Händler gebracht und gefragt wie das denn sein kann. Meiner Ansicht nach liegt hier ein Produktfehler vor. So was muss ein MTB-Rahmen aushalten. Wenn ich nur auf ner Straße rumheizen wollte, hätte ich mir nen Renner gekauft!

Der Händler erzählte aber nur was von Unfall und Missbrauch. Leute, kann das ein Missbrauch sein? Ich war wirklich nicht schnell. Schließlich bin ich noch ganz und hab nicht mal nen ordentlichen Kratzer (Gott sei Dank!). Auch mein Argument, dass Gabel und Laufrad noch heil sind wollte er zuerst nicht gelten lassen. Naja, ich konnte ihn zumindest überreden, mal bei CUBE anzurufen. Die wollen sich das Teil jetzt mal ansehen (Bike eingeschickt).

Das muss doch ein Fall für die Garantie sein, oder? Mit kostenlosem Ersatz und so. Wie werden denn solche "Vorfälle" üblicherweise gehandhabt, sofern sie überhaupt so oft auftreten? Ich werd Euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten wie es weitergeht.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## hofficri (16. Juni 2007)

Ach so, noch ein paar Bildchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt600 (16. Juni 2007)

Echt heftig, dachte sowas passiert (nur) mit 'nem Baumarktmarkfahrrad. Solch ein Cube will doch auch mal "hart" rangenommen werden, was bei dir ja noch nicht mal der Fall war. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass Cube hier zur vollen Kundenzufriedenheit entscheidet. Im übrigen fährt mein Junior auch noch mit einem Cube durch die Gegend, sollte ich ...


----------



## Chrisii (16. Juni 2007)

Oh mann das ist ja voll schei.... ich verliere echt voll das vertrauen zu meine Cube wenn ich so was sehe wie schwer bist du eigentlich ?

Kein wunder wenn alle nur noch Aldi und Co räder kaufen ist echt kein wunder bei solchen bildern !


----------



## Moorlog (16. Juni 2007)

Wow, das ist heftig.
Ist schon komisch, das der Rahmen vor der Felge aufgegeben hat.
Dachte immer die Felge würde bei sowas als erstes einknicken, gerade weil die kräfte ja auch frontal auf die Rohre wirken bei dem Sturz und nicht von der Seite.

Bin auch drauf gespannt wie CUBE das erklärt.
Halt uns am Laufenden.
Drück die Daumen das das auf Garantie geht


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (16. Juni 2007)

Na super da bin ich grad am Überlegen mir ein Cube Hardtail (Acid Disc 2007) zu kaufen und dann bringst du solche Bilder. Hmm nun ist mein Vertrauen darin wohl auch etwas zerstört. Hoffe mal die entscheiden ganz in deinem Sinn und wollen ihre Kunden nicht vergraulen. Halte uns doch bitte aufm Laufenden.


----------



## 4x4 (16. Juni 2007)

Heftig heftig und das bei dieser kleinen Rahmengröße.
Wie schwer bist Du?
Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## hofficri (16. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich bin 69kg schwer bei 1,71 cm (zugegebnermaßen nicht optimal). ;-) 
Hatte noch nen Rucksack drauf mit ca. 2 kg. Das ist ein 16"-Rahmen. 

Das mit dem Vertrauen ist echt so ne Sache. Wenn die Sache kulant geregelt wird, dann würd ich´s schon noch mal mit einem solchen Rahmen versuchen. Könnte ja ein Materialfehler sein. Ansonsten würd ich die Teile wohl an einen anderen Rahmen schrauben. Die Parts an dem Bike sind ja nicht übel.


----------



## Chrisii (16. Juni 2007)

Wie alt ist das bike ?
Zum glück ist dir nichts schweres zugestossen durch den bruch.
Du kannst aber wenn es noch in der Garantie ist den Hersteller für alles schäden und folge schäden zur kasse bitten "Produkhaftungsgesetzt"
Die bike ko´sten ja auch sehr viel Geld !!!


----------



## frogbite (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ganz so einfach wirds nicht gehen. Das Produkthaftungsgesetz gilt für Schäden und auch Folgeschäden, die durch einen Fehler im Produkt entstehen. Hier wird der Hersteller eher darauf beharren, dass der Fehler nicht im Produkt steckt (also der Rahmen z.B. wegen eines Materialverarbeitungsfehler kaputt ging), sondern der Rahmenschaden durch einen durch Fahrlässigkeit verursachten Unfall bzw. Sturz entstanden ist. Für selbst verschuldete Unfälle/Stürze haftet der Hersteller aber nicht, auch nicht während der Garantiezeit (Sonst könnte man mit einem neuen Auto bei Rot über die Kreuzung fahren, in ein anders Fahrzeug crashen und den Schaden am eigenen Auto auf Garantie an den Händler abdrücken, schön wär´s;ne, auch die Garantie deckt nur Herstellungsfehler ab).
Die einzige Chance, die ich sehe, wäre mit der o.g. Argumentation, dass die eigentlich gegenüber dem Rahmen schwächeren Komponenten (Felgen, Gabel) den Unfall anstandslos überstanden haben, der Rahmen jedoch nicht und dieser deshalb zu schwach ausgelegt war. Aber auch hierauf würde ich an Stelle von Cube sagen, dass die Rahmen nicht auf Unfälle ausgelegt sind und außerdem je nach Aufprallwinkel (wie tief war der Graben?) durchaus die größten Kräfte auf den Rahmen wirken können. Deine Beweislage ist schwierig.
Vielleicht ist Cube aber auch so großzügig und übernimmt einen Teil der Kosten für einen neuen Rahmen (wie es z.B. Roseversand macht, Rose Katalog S. 196) und würde durch so ein Verhalten eine überaus gute Kundenwerbung und Service betreiben.

Gruß, euer klug*******rischer F.B.


----------



## Chrisii (16. Juni 2007)

Ne ne so einfach hat es Cube nicht ich weis z.b von einen fall da ist durch einen Gerät aus der unethaltungs elektronik ein kompl. 4 Famielen Wohnhaus kompl aber richtig abgefackelt und da mußte auch der Hersteller bis auf den Letzten Cent aufkommen.Das bei Cube der Rahmen öffters auseinander fliegt ist ja einigen bekannt. Stelle dir mal vor der gute wäre jetzt gelähmt was wäre dann alles so hin nehmen ne ne ich wei nicht.
Also ich würde sofort meinen rechtsschutz aktiviren und regres vordere es sin 2 rohre gebrochen das ist nicht normal. Der fahrer ist auch nicht so schwer . Sollen die doch ihre kisten richtig testen und nicht ruck zuck auf den  markt schmeisen ! Christian mach den ruhig mal druck !!!!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (16. Juni 2007)

hmm ich bin mit 10 km/h mit dem auto gegen einen baum gefahren und jetzt ist der stoßfänger defekt, scheinwerfer kaputt und einige kleinteile. das muß es doch aushalten, was meint ihr? soll ich ferrari verklagen?


----------



## ***dilbert*** (16. Juni 2007)

Chrisii schrieb:


> ich weis z.b von einen fall da ist durch einen Gerät aus der unethaltungs elektronik ein kompl. 4 Famielen Wohnhaus kompl aber richtig abgefackelt und da mußte auch der Hersteller bis auf den Letzten Cent aufkommen



Wo ist da der Zusammenhang?!   



Chrisii schrieb:


> Stelle dir mal vor der gute wäre jetzt gelähmt was wäre dann alles so hin nehmen ne ne ich wei nicht.
> Also ich würde sofort meinen rechtsschutz aktiviren und regres vordere es sin 2 rohre gebrochen das ist nicht normal. Der fahrer ist auch nicht so schwer . Sollen die doch ihre kisten richtig testen und nicht ruck zuck auf den  markt schmeisen ! Christian mach den ruhig mal druck !!!!
> MFG



...macht aber wohl schon einen Unterschied, ober er stürzt, weil der Rahmen bricht, oder ob der Rahmen bricht, weil er stürzt ....

Im besten Fall kann er auf Kulanz hoffen, aber bei einem selbstverschuldeten Unfall gleich Regress fordern ....


----------



## jasper (16. Juni 2007)

@frogbite&hb76: dass der unglückliche threadstarter über den lenker gegangen ist, WEIL der rahmen gekracht ist, habt ihr mitbekommen?
wenn der rahmen gehalten hätte, hätte hofficri den kleinen graben doch ganz locker weggesurft.
@hofficri: seh ich doch richtig, oder?


----------



## Trumpf (16. Juni 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> hmm ich bin mit 10 km/h mit dem auto gegen einen baum gefahren und jetzt ist der stoßfänger defekt, scheinwerfer kaputt und einige kleinteile. das muß es doch aushalten, was meint ihr? soll ich ferrari verklagen?



Du bist mit 10 km/h gegen einen Baum gefahren und der Stossfänger, scheinwerfer und alle anderen kleinteile haben keinen Kratzer, aber das Auto bricht in der MItte auseinander...würdest du dann Ferrari verklagen ?


----------



## coolt282 (16. Juni 2007)

Also ich finds auch ein bissle heftig wie das ausschaut (beachte man das Fahrergewicht)   

Ein Bild von dem Graben wär auch nicht schlecht gewesen,wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass der allzu gross ist,wenn du ihn übersehen hast !
Bin mit meinem AMS 125 ja schon ordentliche Trails runtergeheizt und war bisher auch recht vertraut in das Material... aber wenn ich das hier sehe...:kotz: 

Ich glaub ich fahr nur noch aufm Radweg zur Eisdiele !!
Wenn dir das bei einem kleinen Downhill mit 50-60 km/h passiert dann 

Ein Hoch auf die Notaufnahmen in deutschen Krankenhäusern  

mfg  Tobias


----------



## noFlooder (16. Juni 2007)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht.

Gut dass dir nichts passier ist.

Hier liegt  eigentlich ohne Frage nen Produktionsfehler vor, wenn du dir nicht vorher schonmmal bei krasseren Sachen nen kleineren Haarriss eingehandelt hast.
 Mit meinem LTD 5 von 04 hab ich als 0.1tonner auch einige solcher Situationen, wo am Ende des Trails plötzlich zwischen Weg und Hang ne breitere Wasserrille kam und ich dachte jedesmals "jetzt krachts", aber das Rad hats ohne Murren weggesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt600 (16. Juni 2007)

Der Beitrag steckt ja hier im Herstellerforum.
Es wird also mitgelesen und ohne langes hin und her (was auch für den Händler in dem beschriebene Fall gelten sollte) dürfte man von ihnen wohl erwarten Christian den Rahmen unbürokratisch und schnell zu ersetzen.
Alle sollten froh sein, dass ihm hier nicht mehr passiert ist. Cube wohl am meisten ;-)
*Um einen Rahmen so zuzurichten, müsste man mutwillig (oder besser freiwillig) schon einiges riskieren, und das unterstelle ich erst einmal niemanden.*

Und wenn man liest, dass bei Cube öfters mal der Rahmen auseinander fliegt, nun da werde ich diesen Hersteller aus meiner Citybike-Liste vorerst mal nach hinten stellen.

Bin mal gespannt wie's weitergeht.


----------



## flyingstereo (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also dein Händler scheint nicht sehr kulant zu sein....
Normalerweise ist sowas ein Anruf bei Cube, er erklärt den Sachverhalt und Cube schickt einen Tauschrahmen. Dann wird dein Rahmen zu Cube geschickt und falls sich herausstellt dass du doch einen stärkeren Unfall o.ä. damit hattest müsstest du einen kleinen Aufpreis zahlen.
Da dies aber nicht der Fall zu scheint müsste das eigentlich gar kein Problem sein.

Falls sich dein Dealer quer legt würd ich ma direkt ne Mail nach Cubehausen schicken mit einem Bild und ihnen die Sache erklären!

Viel Erfolg!

greetz


----------



## Robert-XC (17. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> @frogbite&hb76: dass der unglückliche threadstarter über den lenker gegangen ist, WEIL der rahmen gekracht ist, habt ihr mitbekommen?
> wenn der rahmen gehalten hätte, hätte hofficri den kleinen graben doch ganz locker weggesurft.
> @hofficri: seh ich doch richtig, oder?



Nö, siehst du völlig falsch. Er ist ja gerade wegen der Verzögerung über den Lenker gegangen. So wie der Rahmen jetzt aussieht könnte man auf ihm noch sitzen, ergo fällt man auch nicht von alleine runter.

Ansonsten: Das Rad sieht nach nem Frontaleinschlag in ein stehendes Hindernis aus - ich kenne das in Form eines Baum etc. Diesmal wars vl. ein Graben, aber wenn die Verzögerung ausreicht einen über den Lenker zu schleudern kann es kein "kleiner, leicht zu übersehender Graben" sein. Das ein Laufrad extrem hohe Kräfte aushält, wenn es rein radial belastet wird, ist doch auch klar. Und die Gabel würde ich mich auch extrem genau angucken...


----------



## ***dilbert*** (17. Juni 2007)

Fast genau das gleiche Schadensbild hab' ich vor gut 20 Jahren auch mal mit meinem 'Halbrenner' hinbekommen. Beim gemütlichen dahinrollen (max. 15 km/h) mit dem Nebenmann unterhalten, ein Verkehrsschild übersehen und den ca. 8 cm dicken, runden Pfosten genau frontal getroffen  .
Der Stahlrahmen war zwar nicht gebrochen (ist halt um einiges zäher als Alu), aber die Verformung war identisch. Sowohl die Gabel als auch die schmale U-Felge (nichtmal Hohlkammer) mit 25 mm Strassenbereifung hatten NICHTS abbekommen!!! Ich selbst hatte auch keinen Kratzer. Soviel zum Thema, da stimmt doch was nicht ...

Wenn ich mir die Bilder oben so anschaue, dazu die Beschreibung, dann war es wohl nicht nur ein winziger Graben (immerhin ist das Vorderrad weggetaucht, er über den Lenker geflogen und selbst die Sattelklemmung hat es verdreht!). Das sieht nach einem richtig heftigen Einschlag aus.

Da dann gleich nach kostenlosem Ersatz zu schreien oder die Qualität der Rahmen anzuzweifeln ... Ich frage mich immer, wo die ganzen 'Fachleute' hier ihr Wissen herhaben (von wegen Produkthaftungsgesetz etc.).

Ich würde das Ganze unter Lehrgeld abhaken, und freundlich (!!) versuchen, ob mir Cube nicht kulanterweise beim Preis für einen Austauschrahmen entgegenkommt ...
... und für die Zukunft: vorausschauend fahren!!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Juni 2007)

da geb ich dilbert absolut recht!
Ich mein ist klar, dass sowas nicht schön ist und sicherlich bin ich auch froh, dass dir nichts passiert ist.

Aber ich selbst hab ein LTD2 von 04 ein AMS Comp ( so wie du ) und ein XMS und wiege wesentlich mehr als du!
Und zimperlich fahr ich auch nicht, aber sowas is mir noch nicht passiert.

Gut ist möglich dass es ein Materialfehler war.......aber doch bei Alu eher unwarscheinlich ( Denke ich ! Bin aber kein FAchmann ) wenn dann wäre es doch eher am Steuerrohr gebrochen oder?

Und nachdem wie du das beschrieben hast, dass das Rad weggetaucht ist und so hört sich das nach einem verdammt großen Hebel an der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Andererseits schaut die Gabel und die Felge ja noch sehr gut aus.


-----Also man weis es nicht------

Aber wenn Ersatz würde ich als Cube Mensch dir im Falle eines Materialfehlers nur den Rahmen tauschen, denn dafür, dass du in den Graben gefahren bist und damit evtl auch die Felgen und sonstiges in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hast kann Cube nix.


--> achja und alle die jetzt wieder schrein ich weis nicht mehr ob ich mir ein Cube kaufen soll --> schaut in die anderen Foren, da gibts genauso spektakuläre Probleme siehe Red Bull und wie sie alle heissen

wenn ihr was unkaputtbares wollt kauft euch ein Stahlrad oder nen Träkker;-)


----------



## Cuberia (17. Juni 2007)

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/383403"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

 fahr das Rad so wie es ist  
90 ° Lenkwinkel hat doch auch was. 
Nichts für ungut....aber so verformt sich ein Rahmen nicht mal so eben.
Scheint ein tiefer Graben gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MasterK (17. Juni 2007)

mal an die ganzen die hier schreien selber schuld und so : wie könnt ihr denn bitte nen materialfehler ausschließen ? 

ich hatte nen ähnlichen fall mal bei nem andern namhaften hersteller, und dort wurde ich dann zuerst auch abgewiesen, weil sie mir weiß machen wollten, dass ich das rad ( ein ziemlich robust aufgebautes fully ) nicht sachgemäß behandelt habe.

dann habe ich mir einen anwalt genommen, und der hat ein schreiben aufgesetzt, in dem stand, dass ja die 10 jahre garantie auf den rahmen noch gelten, und wenn sie meinen, dass ich das rad unsachgemäß benutzt habe, sollen sie es mir doch bitte beweisen. und knapp eine woche später hatte ich einen neuen rahmen und noch ein bischen merchandising als entschädigung.

wollte nurmal sagen, dass man sich nicht so schnell kleinkriegen lassen soll.
wenn cube ein rahmen ersetzt, wird das dem unternehmen keine roten zahlen bringen und wahrnscheinlich eher positive auswirkungen haben, denn die sache ist ja gerade public, und wenn das alles glatt läuft, wird das sicher keine schlechte werbung für cube sein.

und falls cube sich dann doch weigern sollte, nen ersatz zu leisten, wäre das mal wieder nen super beweis für die service wüste deutschland ...

edit \ alu bricht meistens nicht, es reißt.

und wieso sollte nicht der rahmen das schwächste glied sein ? 

ein gut eingespeichtes rad hält ne menge aus.

und wenn die kräfte nicht quer zur fahrtrichtung wirken, sehe ich auch nicht wirklich ein grund, dass die gabel was abbekommen soll.

evtl du buchsen, aber davon weiß man ja bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## B.Z. (18. Juni 2007)

Nur mal so nebenbei:

Letztes Jahr habe ich beim Einbiegen in einen Feldweg einen Straßengraben übersehen, der komplett zugewachsen war. Ich bin in den Graben rein und auf das Betonrohr der Einfahrt geknallt. Sozusagen Verzögerung von 20 auf 0 innerhalb von 2 cm!  

Die gebrochene Rippe hat nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr weh getan und die Abschürfungen waren auch bald vergessen. Nur an den Kapselverletzungen der Finger der rechten Hand laboriere ich auch heute nach einem Jahr noch rum...

Ach so, das Bike blieb unbeschädigt: Scott Genius mit Carbonrahmen...
So ganz normal scheint mir der Schaden an dem Cube auch nicht zu sein.

LG

Bernd


----------



## jasper (18. Juni 2007)

Robert-XC schrieb:


> Nö, siehst du völlig falsch. Er ist ja gerade wegen der Verzögerung über den Lenker gegangen.



hi und danke für deinen wortbeitrag.
ich hatte jemand anderen angesprochen.



B.Z. schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich beim Einbiegen in einen Feldweg einen Straßengraben übersehen, der komplett zugewachsen war. Ich bin in den Graben rein und auf das Betonrohr der Einfahrt geknallt. Sozusagen Verzögerung von 20 auf 0 innerhalb von 2 cm!
> ...
> ...


eben. ich habe auch schon mehr als einen unfreiwilligen, hindernisbedingten abgang über den lenker hinter mir. dem material hat das nie was ausgemacht.


----------



## maxa (18. Juni 2007)

Mal wieder einen Tribut an den Leichtbau der Hersteller.

Schön das der Rahmen kurz nach den Verstärkungsblechen eingeknickt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Juni 2007)

blos interessehalber: die gabel ist noch gerade, oder hat die auch was mitgekriegt? siehst du
wahrscheinlich nur, wenn du sie ausbaust.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2007)

Gut das dir nichts passiert ist sondern "nur" dem Bike. Bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht. 
Wenn es wirklich wie von dir beschrieben passiert ist, kann nur ein Material und/oder Fertigungsfehler vorliegen, auch weil der Bruch in der Nähe einer Schweissnaht liegt. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## pdh (18. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..., auch weil der Bruch in der Nähe einer Schweissnaht liegt.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stefan



Es sieht eher so aus also ob das Unterrohr erst geknickt wäre und deshalb dann die Schweißnaht am Oberrohr gerissen (Biegung!!!) wäre und nicht anders...muss schon ein böser Bums gewesen sein.


----------



## craigfab (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo hoffrici alias Christian!

würde mich freuen, wenn du uns/mich auf dem laufendem hälst! Gibt es denn schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten (neuer Rahmen oder so)!


----------



## Aalex (21. Juni 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre auch eine ungünstige Kraftverteilung zb durch einen ungünstigen Aufprallwinkel denkbar, anders kann ich mir das bei einer so geringen Geschwindigkeit nicht vorstellen 

Viel mehr interessiert mich allerdings warum der Rahmen und nicht zb die Felge den Geist aufgegeben hat, hier denke ich, dass bei dem Rahmen ein Materialfehler vorliegen MUSS

es bricht nunmal immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette, dass dieses schwache Glied nun der Rahmen war, darf eigentlich nicht sein, viel mehr hätten sich die Speichen oder die Felgen verbiegen müssen oder sogar brechen müssen je nachdem 

Untersuch die Bruchstellen doch mal bitte nach eher unscheinbaren Haarrissen im Material, oder nach Luftblasen, eine Blase im Alumimium wäre auch denkbar, kann vorkommen, sollte aber nicht, in diesem Fall wäre ein Austausch des Rahmens seitens von Cube angebracht 


Andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich auch, dass die Geschwindigkeit viel höher war als angegeben


----------



## Balkon Klaus (21. Juni 2007)

wundert mich das vorderrad und gabel o.k. sind (soweit man das auf den bildern hier sieht) - der rahmen aber kaputt gegangen ist. hätte mir ja noch eingehen lassen, das bei der aktion die gabel als erstes wegknickt aber nicht der rahmen


----------



## hofficri (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin echt beeindruckt von der Anzahl der Postings! Hatte jobbedingt seit letzter Woche nicht die MÃ¶glichkeit lÃ¤nger reinzugucken. Die Bandbreite der Meinungen ist ja auch ganz schÃ¶n groÃâ¦

Jetzt muss ich erst mal an die Beantwortung der ganzen direkten Fragen gehen.

@jasper
Wann im zeitlichen Ablauf der Rahmen genau gekracht ist kann ich echt nicht sagen. Ich habs ja erst bemerkt, wie ich schon im Dreck lag. ;-) 

@coolt282
Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei. Mit der Handy-Kamera istÂ´s nix gescheites geworden. Der war geschÃ¤tzt 10 â 15 cm tief.

@Robert-XC
War definitiv kein Frontaleinschlag sondern ein Graben. Definition von klein ist natÃ¼rlich schwer. Aber leicht zu Ã¼bersehen war er schon, weil das Gras einigermaÃen frisch gemÃ¤ht war und damit gleichmÃ¤Ãig hoch. 
Das mit der Gabel wird auch noch ne schwierige Entscheidung. Ne Frage des Vertrauens ins Material wÃ¼rde ich sagen, oder? :-(

@dilbert
In 20 Jahren tut sich aber schon so einiges in der Bike-Entwicklung. WÃ¼rde sagen der Vergleich passt net so gutâ¦

Meine Kumpel (alle hinter mir gefahren) haben gemeint, dass das Bike nicht seitlich umgefallen ist, sondern eine Rolle gemacht hat. Wahrscheinlich ist es als erstes  auf dem Sattel aufgekommen. Daher dieser Schaden.

@fatz
Hab da nix ausgebaut. Die Gabel soll sich jemand angucken, der echt Ahnung davon hat. Im eingebauten Zustand hat sie aber noch absolut gerade ausgesehen.

@pdh
Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich eher, dass zuerst das Oberrohr gerissen ist. Irgendjemand vorher hat geschrieben, dass Alu normalerweise durch einen Riss kaputt geht. Wenn das Oberrohr erst mal ab ist, kann sich das Unterrohr absolut leicht verbiegen, weil nichts mehr dagegen hÃ¤lt. Das klingt doch auch irgendwie logisch, oder?

@Aalex
Die Geschwindigkeitsangabe ist schon richtig so. War einigermaÃen flach an der Stelle.

@all
Bisher hat sich noch nix getan. Mein Dealer wollt heute mit CUBE telefonieren und sich dann melden. Scheinbar hat er meine Nummer verlegt. Werde in morgen mal Heimsuchen. ;-)

Bis denn
Christian


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. Juni 2007)

hmm, mir scheint, dass die sachen von jahr zu jahr immer schlechter, bzw.  noch billiger produziert werden. ziemlich übel die ganze geschichte. 
ich würde garantiert nicht mehr so ein cube-rad (austauschrahmen) fahren. lieber mal nen fuffi in club schmeissen und nen anderen rahmen. da würd´ mir schon beim aufsetzen schlecht werden.....

ich drück die daumen, dass du bald wieder ein neues rad bekommst; und zwar eins, das hält......


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2007)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> hmm, mir scheint, dass die sachen von jahr zu jahr immer schlechter, bzw.  noch billiger produziert werden. ziemlich übel die ganze geschichte.
> ich würde garantiert nicht mehr so ein cube-rad (austauschrahmen) fahren. lieber mal nen fuffi in club schmeissen und nen anderen rahmen. da würd´ mir schon beim aufsetzen schlecht werden.....
> 
> ich drück die daumen, dass du bald wieder ein neues rad bekommst; und zwar eins, das hält......


 
 hallo ????komm mal bitte wieder runter. nur weil jetzt E I N  rahmen kaputt ist, gleich alle ams comp- rahmen von cube, oder am besten gleich cube allgemein, zu verteufeln, geht dann doch zu weit. sicher ist das was passiert ist ärgerlich,und cube wird sich da bestimmt kulant zeigen. aber dein post geht dann doch ein wenig zu weit. weil das auto deines nachbarn mal ne panne hatte, fährst jetzt auch kein auto mehr, oder was ???  da kann ich nur den kopf schütteln. cube hat bestimmt 1000 - 5000 bikes dieser modellserie verkauft, und huups, ist doch jetzt wirklich einer kaputt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2007)

@ schluckspecht .... im gegensatz zu deinem canyon, kann man bei cube in so einem fall einfach zu seinem händler gehen, der dann alles für einen im rahmen der garantie regelt. und was machst du bei deinen canyons ???kannst dich ja per mail oder phone mit deinesgleichen rumärgern.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo

fahre auch einen AMS Rahmen, nun seit ca 1000km. Habe nach dieser Geschichte mir den Rahmen mal genauer angeschaut. Habe nicht gefunden was auf einen Defekt hindeutet. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Material oder Verarbeitungsfehler, der in jeder Serie vorkommt, zu diesem Bruch führte. BTW mein Zaskar ist vor einigen Jahren auch gebrochen und zwar das Oberrohr kurz vor der Sattelstütze, also in dem kleinen Rahmendreieck, ohne Einwirkung durch einen Sturz. 
Also denke mal Rahmenbrüche oder Defekte Anbauteile sind bei den Mengen durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen. Auch die "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität führt sicher nicht zu einer Verbesserung der Situation. Was nun im Umkehrschluss leider nicht bedeutet, dass der der sich ein teures Rad leisten kann vor defekten sicher ist. 
Ich bin immer noch darauf gespannt, wie dies durch den Haendler/Cube gehändelt wird. Obwohl der Haendler hier auch nicht im besten Licht leuchtet. Nach nun ueber eine Woche keine Info finde ich nicht wirklich kundenfreundlich.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Trumpf (22. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Obwohl der Haendler hier auch nicht im besten Licht leuchtet. Nach nun ueber eine Woche keine Info finde ich nicht wirklich kundenfreundlich.



Genau meine Meinung. Bei sowas fänd ich es eine Selbstverständlichkeit dass der Händler beim Anblick des Bikes sofort alles stehen und liegen lässt und sofort bei Cube anruft. Die Ausrede dass er z.B. gerade keine Zeit hätte weil er im Gespräch mit einem anderen Kunde ist würd ich nicht gelten lassen, da wenn z.B. ich als etwaiger neuer Kunde doch sehr verunsichert wäre, wenn der Händler nicht sofort losrennt wenn hofficri mit einem gebrochenem Rahmen den Laden betritt. Womöglich noch dieselbe Marke die ich gerade kaufen will.

Da kann ich auch genausogut ein Canyon kaufen.


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. Juni 2007)

nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, dass hat mit der firma cube garnichts zutun.
und das war auch nicht gegen den ams-rahmen gerichtet.
ich bräuchte halt einfach was anderes, sonst hätte ich immer so ein schlechtes gefühl im hinterkopf, könnte mich nicht richtig beim biken entspannen. aber da ist natürlich jeder anders. just my 2-cents!
falls mein canyon-rahmen bricht, dann will ich aus aberglaube auch kein canyon mehr, aber das will ich so auch nicht......

mir kommts nur immer mehr so vor, dass qualitätssicherung und materialprüfung nicht unbedingt verbessert wurden in den letzten jahren. wenn ich mir vorstelle, was ich schon für dämliche probs hatte (gabelknacken, schiefer hinterbau, etc.)


----------



## KILROY (22. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube, nach meinen bisherigen 7500 AMS-km ( mit Stürzen, aber ohne Rahmenbruch ) auch eher, dass es ein herstellerunabhängiges, generelles Risiko ist, welches einfach dem Kundenwunsch nach immer leichteren Rahmen hinterherläuft. 
Vor kurzem war hier ein pic von einem canyon, welches eine spontane Kaltverformung am Baumstamm hinter sich hatte und genau wie das Cube gestaucht wurde. Ob Baum oder Graben, wenn das VR nicht mehr weiterkann, ist das unerheblich.

Auch wenn es hier den Rahmen zerlegt hat, denke ich immer noch: besser so, als mit abgerissener Gabelkrone und dem Gesicht zuerst auf dem Boden aufzuschlagen. 

( btw: das VR war wohl gut eingespeicht   )


----------



## Trumpf (22. Juni 2007)

Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht. Selbstverständlich kann mal was kaputt gehen. Egal ob Rahmenbruch (wie hier), Schaltaugenabriss (wie im anderen thread) oder Hinterbaulager-Bruch (wie z.B. bei mir). Es kommt aber drauf an wie sowas behoben wird. 
Und wenn ich schon teuer beim lokalen Händler kaufe, dann doch nur aus dem einen Grund dass sowas mit absolut allerhöchster Priorität und asap erledigt wird. Oder gibts nen anderen Grund ? 
Sich gemütlich im Laden probeweise auf ein Stereo oder Sting zu setzen und sich dann zu entscheiden welches von den beiden man mitnimmt kann ja wohl nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Juni 2007)

Also von "TEUER" kann ja bei Cube eigentlich nicht die Rede sein oder?
Zumindest bei den Komponenten die sie verbauen, da gibts durchaus Teurere.....natürlich auch billigere, aber naja.

Ich denk mir nur
warum sollte ich nach so einem Vorfall kein Cube mehr nehmen?
Weil die Rahmen aus China kommen ????
Na und kommen andere auch. Und das nicht zu knapp!
Weil der Rahmen vom Herrn Probst oder wie der heisst designed wurde?
Da gibts noch einige andere Bikes von anderen Herstellern, die der auch entworfen hatte.

Ich persönlich bin halt der Meinung, das viele die Bikes einfach für den falschen Bereich nutzen ( mich eingeschlossen )
Du wirst halt nie mit nem AMS durch die Gegend Springen und mit nem Specialized Big Hit wirste auch keinen Marathon gewinnen ( das werden wohl aber auch nur sehr wenige versuchen ) .
Trotzdem denke ich, dass es wohl einige gibt, die sich denken ach komm den Drop hält das Bike auch noch aus und dann machts ratsch und das Geschrei ist groß.

Ich mein ich geh auch nicht zimperlich mit meinem XMS um und mir ist klar, dass da früher oder später mal was kommen kann was das ding nicht mehr aushält aber momentan taugts noch!
Und wenn ich was unkaputtbares haben möchte würd ich mir nen Flying Circus holen.

Endaussage:
Schaumer mal was da etz rauskommt.
Das war nun nix mehr zum eigentlichen Topic sondern zur Anwendung von Bikes im allgemeinen und NIX PERSÖNLICHES!


----------



## Trumpf (22. Juni 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin halt der Meinung, das viele die Bikes einfach für den falschen Bereich nutzen ( mich eingeschlossen )
> Du wirst halt nie mit nem AMS durch die Gegend Springen und mit nem Specialized Big Hit wirste auch keinen Marathon gewinnen ( das werden wohl aber auch nur sehr wenige versuchen ) .
> Trotzdem denke ich, dass es wohl einige gibt, die sich denken ach komm den Drop hält das Bike auch noch aus und dann machts ratsch und das Geschrei ist groß.



OK, teilweise geb ich dir Recht. Aber ich bin mit dem Fritzz zum Spass (ohne die Bestzeit knacken zu wollen) eine Marathon-Strecke nachgefahren und dabei gabs einen Knall und die Hinterbaulager sind zerbrochen. Ich wiege nur 71 KG. Klar, das Fritzz ist tatsächlich nicht für einen Marathon gemacht, aber ich glaube du hast das mit dem "Bike für den falschen Bereich nutzen" anders gemeint.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube auch, dass ich das anders gemeint habe


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2007)

Einen sehr ähnlci aussehenden Rahmenbruch mit einem ähnlichen Unfallverlauf Nur Baumstumpf statt Graben hat es im Canyon Forum auch schon gegeben.
Die diskussion war auch sehr ähnlich.
Moderne Rahmen sind sehr leicht und wenn ich in die Bike Bravos schaue und die Leute hier im Forum krähen, das sie Fullys mit 140MM Federweg und 1,5 kg Gewicht haben wollen fuhrt das exakt zu deien Ergebnissen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tacko (23. Juni 2007)

Ach du scheeeeee******.

Sorry, hey - das tut mir wirklich Leid für dich!

Also mein Statement dazu: Das darf nicht passieren. Nicht bei einem Cube, nicht bei einem Fully und nicht in dem Terrain, in dem du gefahren bist. 


Das geht garnicht - Materialfehler oder die Hersteller meinen, man fährt heute mit seinem Bike nur noch auf Straße - wozu dann ein MTB???


Ab zum Händler - hilft das nicht - Hersteller: Brief schreiben + Foto ausdrucken und beilegen - das ist oberhammer - die müssten froh sein, dass du dir nicht wehgetan hast, stelle sich mal vor, man wäre mit 30kmh über die Wiese geheizt und du wärest vorn über den Lenker geflogen, da hätte richtig was passieren können.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (23. Juni 2007)

Auweia tacko man könnte ja glatt meinen für dich würde ne Welt zusammenbrechen 

Tatsache ist ja mal wohl, das es ihn auch ohne diesen Rahmenbruch auf die XXXXXXXX gelegt hätte.

Und warum dürfte das auf gar keinen Fall bei einem Cube passieren?
Das sind auch nur Fahrradhersteller.

Und warum darf das nicht mit einem Fully passieren?
Haben Fullys jetzt ein Grabenerkennungsradar und lupfen das Vorderrad bei erkennung von Gefahr automatisch?

Hast du Dir überhaupt seine Beschreibung durchgelesen oder  bist du so ein notorischer Panikmacher?.....oder wirst am Ende noch von Ghost oder so bezahlt


----------



## Scale_70 (25. Juni 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Auweia tacko man könnte ja glatt meinen für dich würde ne Welt zusammenbrechen
> 
> Tatsache ist ja mal wohl, das es ihn auch ohne diesen Rahmenbruch auf die XXXXXXXX gelegt hätte.
> 
> ...





Ich hab kein Fully, sondern ein Hardtail von Scott, was ich damit schon für Graben versehentlich überfahren habe - nicht mit 20KMh, sondern mit 30 und mehr über unbefestigte Straßen und Schotterwege mit dicken Schlaglöchern.


Wenn ich mir seine Ausgangsbeschreibung so durchlese .... ein Fully, ein Cube (Markenrad, das war sicher das was Tacko meinte), Preisklasse nicht billig.

Wenn du sowas hinnimmst, bist du des Herstellers bester Freund. Leg dich doch mal hin mit 20 km/h - vielleicht bist du dann nicht mehr so seelig gestimmt gegenüber einen Hersteller.

Rahmenbrüche im 21. Jahrhundert bei Fullys und diesem Einsatz + Tempo sind für mich eine Schande. 

Ich hätte mir zwar ohnehin nie ein Cube Rad gekauft, das aber wäre für mich ein definitiver Grund, nie wieder irgendwie auch nur den Gedanken an Cube zu hegen.

Ich hab schon einiges gefahren, im Wald und richtigen Geländestrecken, mit und ohne Federgabel, Rahmen aus den 90ern, Rahmen von heute - ich wiege deutlich mehr als der Fragesteller und bin größer. Mir ist noch kein Rahmen gebrochen, das einzige, was mir passiert ist, ist, dass mir mal die Arme nach extremen Schlaglöchern wehtaten.


Schade, denn scheinbar gibts zuviele Kunden, die sowas hinnehmen, dem Hersteller alles verzeihen - das ist der Grund, dass es weiterhin mangelnde Qualitätskontrollen und Sparmaßnahmen diesbezüglich gibt.


*EDIT*

Ohje - ich hab grad in deiner Galerie gesehen, du hast selbst das gleiche Rad - mein Beileid. Wollte dir keine Angst machen, wird mir auch klar, wieso du diese Schrottproduktion von Cube verteidigst. Ok - sorry tut mir leid - wollte dir kein schlechtes Gefühl bereiten.


P.S. Aber du weißt ja, nicht über frisch gemähte Flächen fahren  *daumen hoch*


----------



## monika.karmann (25. Juni 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Auweia tacko man könnte ja glatt meinen für dich würde ne Welt zusammenbrechen
> 
> Tatsache ist ja mal wohl, das es ihn auch ohne diesen Rahmenbruch auf die XXXXXXXX gelegt hätte.
> 
> ...






Ach du alle Grüne Neune!

Du fährst ja aber tatsächlich - das scheint kein Witz - dieses lebensgefährliche Klappergestell, dass sich Rahmen schimpft - ach du lieber Herrjeh.

Da wünsch ich dir alles, alles Gute!


Viele Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2007)

man, man, man *kopfschüttel. meine freundin fährt auch das gleiche modell. na und ????????ihr tut ja alle so, als wenn jetzt alle ams comp defekt wären. wenn ein vw golf aus welchen gründen auch immer , auseinander fällt, und ihr das selbe modell fahren würdet, würdet ihr euch trotzdem ans steuer setzen und weiterfahren. oder würdet ihr dann eure kiste stehen lassen und zu fuß gehen ???  bei aller liebe, kommt mal wieder auf den boden der tatsachen zurück !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monika.karmann (25. Juni 2007)

Wenn er so gefahren ist, wie er schreibt, muss man bei jedem Bordstein aufpassen, den man runterfährt. 

Sowas ist mir im Leben noch nicht passiert, die ganze Familie fährt seit Jahren auf unterschiedlich teuren Rädern - mein Sohn fährt mit seinem 400 Euro Bike im Wald Gelände, da wird mir vom Hinschauen schlecht. Das Bike ist von Wheeler und kein hochpreisiges Fully, sondern Hardtail.

Wenn sowas passiert, dann ist das auf ungünstige Rahmengeometrie zurückzuführen, zu schwaches Material, und das kann dir sicher bei jedem Bike dieser Serie passieren. 

Rahmen ist nicht gleich Rahmen - auch wenn die in China hergestellt werden, sind da Konstrukteure vor Ort, die auch für die Qualität verantwortlich sind und daher gibts durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen Qualität und Baumarkt - aber scheinbar haltens einige Hersteller nicht so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1990 (25. Juni 2007)

ALso mir ist mit meinem Cube hardtail ( ltd3) fast exakt das gleiche passiert, nur das ich eeeetwas schneller war so um die 35km/h ausser einer seehr schmerzhaften Hüftprellung ist mir nichts passiert, und meinem bike ebensowenig. Wenn ich dieses Bild sehe kann ich es gar nciht glauben. 

Da lohnt es sich ja gar nicht mehr sein  geld für die scheinbaren Qualitätsrahemn auszugeben. Die kommen ja wohl nicht aus der glecihen Produktion wie die der Fahrräder von bahr und co ..

wenn mna in die namenhaften Hersteller kein Vertrauen mehr haben kann, in wen denn dann????


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2007)

sorry leuts, aber an der beschreibung des unfalls hab ich so meine zweifel. bei einem 20cm
graben haut's einen nicht auf die schnauze und ein rahmen bricht da schon gar nicht. wenn 
dann wuerd ich bei jeder tour 10 rahmen brauchen.
wenn man mit gescheiter wucht wo dagegendonnert und uebern lenker geht, ist das kein 
wie auch immer normaler gebrauch. ergo lohnt es sich auch nicht, dass ihr hier so ein 
trara macht. wenn ihr mitm auto ein verkehrschild umnietet reklamiert ihr das schliesslich 
auch nicht beim haendler. wenn cuberahmen auch nur halb so sch*** waeren wie hier alle
tun wuerd ich jedes wochenende beim arzt landen.

just my 0.02$..........


----------



## Bierfahrer (25. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja wohl ne Frechheit von deinem Händler - was ist denn das für ein Halsabschneider - solltest mal den Namen nennen - damit andere gewarnt werden!


----------



## monika.karmann (25. Juni 2007)

Das Problem ist halt, dass sich sowas nicht nachweisen lässt, aber im Grunde sollte man von einem Fully erwarten, dass es Gelände vielerlei Art aushält. In dem Sinne - ich bin mit meinem 90er Jahre Hardtail ohne Federgabel vorn sehr robust umgegangen, hab mir nie gedacht, Rahmenbruch etc - das Teil war unten sogar etwas rostig (Wheeler) - trotzdem nie Probleme damit gehabt, das Ding fährt heute noch.

Ein Rahmen sollte so ziemlich das aushalten, was ein Fahrer aushält - wenn der Fahrer stürzt und sich was bricht - ist das was anderes - dann kann der Rahmen auch brechen, denn dann ist das ein Unfall, aber im normalen Fahrgebrauch sollte ein Rad Hügel, Wurzeln und Co aushalten. Andernfalls ist da was nicht in Ordnung. Denn wer definiert denn dann die Stabilität?

Wenn ich über ein Schlagloch fahre mit 40kmh - mit meinem Rad schon gemacht, muss das der Rahmen aushalten. Ebenso muss der Rahmen es aushalten, wenn ich mit 20 kmh über Wurzeln im Wald fahre - das hält mein Hardtail ohne Federgabel aus. Es handelt sich um ein MTB und kein Rennrad - ein Rennrad-Carbon Rahmen mag brechen, das wäre auch zweckentfremdeter Einsatz. 

Ein MTB Alu Rahmen ist hier zweckrichtig eingesetzt und darf halt mal nicht brechen, zumal die Federgabel sicherlich noch einiges an Stoß mit aufgefangen hat, wundert mich eh, wie der Rahmen noch dermaßen Druck abbekommen konnte, dass er noch bricht, normal sollte der Druck extrem vorweggenommen sein worden, durch die Gabel vorn.


----------



## Whitey (25. Juni 2007)

Ich hab schon viele kaputte Sachen gesehen an Bikes, vor allem verbogene Gabeln, Laufräder, komplett zerissene Naben und Achsen - aber was wirklich immer heile war, war der Rahmen ... das Bild da oben stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich ... ich bin mit dem Cube meiner Freundin schon derbste Singletrails gefahren mit Drops, Querfugen und allem pi pa po bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten - dafür sind die Teile doch gebaut, oder? Ich hoffe mal dass da was bei der Herstellung schief gelaufen ist, ansonsten ist für mich CUBE Qualitativ gestorben. Selbst wenn der Graben tiefer war, sagen wir 25 cm oder whatever hätte es das Laufrad zerissen, evtl die Nabe und Gabel verbogen aber den Rahmen ?!?!?!? niemals !


----------



## Moorlog (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich würde jetzt nicht wegen *einem*Rahmen gleich sagen das Cube miese Rahmen baut. Ich denke mal das da schon nen Produktionsfehler vorliegt.
Ist natürlich schwer zu Beweisen, das man mit dem bike wirklich nur normalen Einsatz gefahren ist, wenn Cube sich querstellt und sagt das da kein Produktfehler vorliegt.
Würd mich schon interessieren was Cube und der Händler jetzt so machen!
Ob sie (Cube) den Rahmen sich schicken lassen und untersuchen oder was nun geschied, das ist dann doch eher das was beim nächsten kaufentscheid im Kopf bleibt. 

Währe schön wenn der Thread ersteller uns auf dem Laufenden halten würde.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (25. Juni 2007)

monika.karmann schrieb:


> Wenn er so gefahren ist, wie er schreibt, muss man bei jedem Bordstein aufpassen, den man runterfährt.



Mein Gott grüß mir den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann wenn du Sie wieder triffst.
Mein Opa war übrigens Gargamel, hat sich aber an nem Schlumpf verschluckt.

------ Ich würd net immer gleich alles glauben, was hier geschrieben wird ------

Ausserdem glaub ich, wenn hier was bei Cube kaputt gehn würde, wüssten wir das am ehesten von Bonzai oder?? 

In meiner Bekanntschaft fahren mehrere Personen räder wie das Cube XC 2003 mehrere AMS ein Flying Circus ein AMS WLS ein LTD2.
Und da is nix passiert bis jetzt   NIX!

Ich selbst bin mit meiner Maschine schon mehrmals in noch stehende Bäume gerast, weil ich mich immer wieder überschätz ( Leute tragt Helme )
Meine Freundin hats mit ihrem XMS so gewürfelt, dass sie das Kurzzeitgedächtins verloren hatte und 3 Tage im Krankenhaus war und bei dem Herrn mit dem XC 2003 hats nun nach 4 Jahren das erste mal das Schaltauge verbogen.

ach und Herr Scale70 ich fahr das Ding nun auch schon 1,5 Jahre oder länger und ich hatte noch kein Problem.

Kannst mich gerne bemitleiden, nur frag ich mich warum! Die Farbe ist ja schliesslich Geschmackssache


----------



## Scale_70 (25. Juni 2007)

Ach, immer dieses Gelaber - zweckentfremdet oder nicht - was kann man denn mit einem Rad machen, außer Fahrrad fahren? Wenn man mit der Kettensäge dran rumsägt - dann ist das zweckentfremdet - ja!

Diese hin und hersenderei - wisst ihr, was das kostet? Die Stunde, die da ein Labormensch dran herumdocktort, ob da einer jetzt 30 cm in ein Schlagloch fuhr oder 5cm kostet mehr, als 3 Fahrräder zusammen. 


Ich hab noch nie einen Rahmenbruch erlebt, habe aber von den Leuten meiner Bekanntschaft, die sowas tatsächlich mal hatten, das waren nur 2 und darunter ein Scott Fahrer, dass sowas umgehend getauscht wurde - und zwar durch den Hersteller.

Es ist mir poppe-egal wie das passiert ist - dass es nicht normal ist, sind wir uns einig und wenn Cube es nicht tauscht, finde ich das mehr als armseelig und richtig so, wenns hier diskutiert wird - immerhin verdienen die an so einem Rad unmengen, bedenkt man China Produktion. Wenn Kunden verlieren wollen, tauschen sie nichts um. Wenn sie wollen, dass sich negative Werbung herumspricht, tauschen sie auch nicht um.

Ihr Problem.

So ein Hersteller wäre für mich - egal was ist - abgehakt. Denn wer sich bei Service derart querstellt, der gehört nicht in Anspruch genommen von einem Kunden.

Ein gutes Rad bauen ist heute kein Kunststück mehr, wo es sich auszeichnet, ist Service (und natürlich noch teils, wie hier die Qualität). 

Und wenn man keinen Service mehr erhält - tja, dann kann man einen der hundert anderen Hersteller getrost in Anspruch nehmen.


Rahmenbrüche könnten immer vorkommen - sollten aber nicht - und wenn - dann sollte sowas ohne gejammer und Hehl umgetauscht werden können. Wenn nicht, weiß man, dass man es mit einem bockigen Hersteller zu tun hat. Wer dann da nochmal kauft - dem gehörts wirklich nicht anders.


----------



## KILROY (25. Juni 2007)

Heureka, jetzt geht's aber ab.
Hat schon irgendwer eine Reaktion von Cube gehört oder gelesen ?
Ich glaube, nein. Bis dahin werde ich ( oder: "sollten wir" ? ) Moorlog's Vorschlag aufnehmen, und einfach mal abwarten.

Wir können ja noch nichtmal den Unfallhergang reproduzieren, wie soll denn dann schon klar sein, wie Cube sich u.E. zu verhalten hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich prügel mein Cube Reaction (Hardtail) jetzt schon seit gut 2000 Km oft mit 40-50 kmh über harte wurzel bzw steinige Trails. 
Der Reaction Rahmen ist teilweise sehr dünnwandig,dagegen ist der Rahmen eines LTD bzw Ams Comp ein Panzer!  

Ich frag mich wirklich wie bei so nem "Unfall" so ein Schaden entstehen kann.
Entweder Materialfehler, oder der Graben war doch 2 meter tief  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Trumpf (25. Juni 2007)

Mountain Bike
Ausgabe 07/2007
Seite 14

"Auch wir waren hintendran. Der Grund für die Lieferengpässe liegt bei den zum Teil unseriösen Herstellern in Asien. Mir wäre auch lieber, in Deutschland zu produzieren.

Claus Wachsmann, CUBE
(Marketing Leiter)

Nur ein kleines Zitat aber dieser Satz hat mich doch sehr getroffen. Cube lässt in Asien keine Laufräder produzieren, sondern die Rahmen. Wenn selbst Cube schon die Firmen die die Rahmen schweisst als unseriös bezeichnet was kann man dann noch erwarten ?
Hier wird immer der Leichtbauwahn als Ursache für Rahmenbrüche bezeichnet, aber der wahre schuldige ist doch wohl der Versuch so billig als möglich die Rahmen schweissen zu lassen und das ganze mit hochwertigen komponenten zu garnieren.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (25. Juni 2007)

Ich würde das als Kreislauf bezeichnen,
denn wer ist es denn, der günstige aber leichte Fahrräder haben will?
Sachen die in Deutschland produziert werden, haben halt in fast allen Bereichen einen höheren Preis, und der Grund dafür ist ja wohl auch bekannt.

Ich persönlich würde mir auch lieber ein deutsches Rad kaufen, aber dafür reicht das Geld halt nicht.


----------



## phreak007 (25. Juni 2007)

Von der Verformung her sieht der Rahmen so aus, als wäre die einwirkende Kraft frontal aufs vordere Laufrad gegangen. Das macht (höchstwahrscheinlich) kein Graben, sondern ein größeres im Weg stehendes Hindernis...


----------



## Trumpf (25. Juni 2007)

Trotzdem sollte mittlerweile ein seriöser Rahmenschweisser + Qualitätskontrolle in Asien gefunden sein dem Cube vertraut und nicht im nachhinein dann darüber herzieht. Was ist denn das für Marketing wenn Cube seinen Rahmenschweisser in aller Öffentlichkeit als unseriös bezeichnet. 

Er hätte genau so gut sagen können dass die Chinesen versuchen Cube an allen Ecken und Enden zu besch****en aber dank guter Tests in den Zeitschriften die Bikes trotzdem weggehen wie warme Semmeln. Egal wie lange die Kunden warten müssen.


----------



## Trumpf (25. Juni 2007)

phreak007 schrieb:


> Von der Verformung her sieht der Rahmen so aus, als wäre die einwirkende Kraft frontal aufs vordere Laufrad gegangen. Das macht (höchstwahrscheinlich) kein Graben, sondern ein größeres im Weg stehendes Hindernis...



Sowas fänd ich toll. Wär für mich ein tolles Marketing und würde mich ruhiger biken lassen. 
Cube hat 13 baugleiche AMS an die Wand und in Graben gefahren und hat einen zu 100% übereinstimmenden Schaden nur dann festgestellt wenn das Bike mit 32,71 Km/H gegen ein aus Fichtenholz bestehendes Hindernis gefahren wird. 

So ähnlich auf jedenfall. Sich einfach Mühe geben das zu klären.   
Aber sowas gibts nur wenn es in einer der großen zeitschriften steht. Wegen uns paar Benutzern hier im Forum wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (25. Juni 2007)

ich möchte dem threadersteller nichts unterstellen, aber in der tat _erscheint mir_ eine solche verformung nur möglich wenn man frontal gegen ein feststehendes hindernis fährt.

ich habe auch schon mit über 30 sachen im gelände einen abflug gemacht, ich vorneweg, das rad kam hinterher geflogen. einzig die federgabel hatte einen schlag, welcher aber nicht zu sehen war. freihändig fahren war aber nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Commo07 (25. Juni 2007)

Für den Besitzer tut's mir echt leid - aber irgendwie finde ich, sieht das Teil Geil aus


----------



## Trumpf (25. Juni 2007)

tutterchen schrieb:


> ich möchte dem threadersteller nichts unterstellen, aber in der tat _erscheint mir_ eine solche verformung nur möglich wenn man frontal gegen ein feststehendes hindernis fährt.



Das kannst du nur wegen dem Bildchen des Bikes nicht sagen. Das lässt sich wohl zweifelsfrei nur im Labor klären ob es ein Materialfehler war. 
Wenn er wirklich mit Wucht wo dagegen gefahren wäre hätte sein erstes Posting wohl anders angefangen.

Anstatt:
"Servus,
mir ist am vergangen Dienstag etwas passiert, das ich immer noch nicht recht glauben kann. ............"

käme dann:
"Servus,
Ich wurde eben wieder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und mir ist am Dienstag vor 2 Monaten etwas passiert......"


----------



## Scale_70 (25. Juni 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mountain Bike
> Ausgabe 07/2007
> Seite 14
> 
> ...





Sowas finde ich ein totales Armutszeugnis - das kommt eigentlich der Erkärung gleich, sprich - er hätte zugleich sagen können, "ja, wir lassen billig produzieren, schliesslich wollen wir Profit machen - das ist halt ärgerlich, wenn man da mal an Schrottfertiger gerät - kommt halt vor - Pech gehabt (...der Kunde hat Pech gehabt)"

Armseelig ist das - echt.


Dass in China Produziert wird, ist doch ganz glasklar - das ist auch kein Thema - aber die Qualitätskontrollen werden von meist westlichen oder US Ingenieuren gemacht und gesetzt. Das macht durchaus Unterschiede, ob ich am Band Ausschuss durchlasse oder ob ich das nicht tue. Wenn ich nämlich 10 Rahmen habe, davon weiß ich definitiv, dass 3 Schrott sind, wenn ich die trotzdem unter dem Label X durchlaufen lasse, kann ich mit 3 unzufriedenen Kunden rechnen. 

Das doofe ist halt - und das sollte ein Hersteller wahrlich wissen - 1. Semester BWL ...... - schlechte Werbung bzw. Marketing spricht sich wesentlich schneller herum, als gute. Seht ja, was hier jetzt los ist.


Wenn man die 3 Rahmen halt aussortiert oder als Billigbaumarkt 20 Euro Rad verkloppt ist das was anderes, auch wenn man damit den Baumarktkunden verärgert, wird der keine Rückschlüsse auf Marke X ziehen.


Wenn ich natürlich meine Kosten auf 7 Rahmen verteile, werden die einzelnen Rahmen teurer, weil die 3 Rahmen antürlich keine Kosten tragen.

Mache ich es aber ganz geschickt, verkaufe alle Rahmen, auch die defekten, haue aber einen Kostenaufschlag drauf, als ob man die mords-Qualitätskontrollen durchführen würde.



Das ganze ist ja im Endeffekt so - man ist bereit, für eine Marke mehr zu bezahlen, weil man sich erhofft, dass da qualitätsmäßige Kontrollen hinterstehen. Ist das nicht der Fall, so zahlt man nur noch den Namen - so wie es bei vielen halt so ist........und nicht mehr die Qualität. 

Einige Hersteller haben halt die Zeit verpennt und meinen, der gute Namen allein rechtfertigt alles - Pustekuchen, heute leben wir nicht mehr in den 70er, wo der Kunde alles hinnimmt und alles abkauft, egal was produziert wird. Die Auswahl ist riesig, die Verfügbarkeit recht hoch - kein Problem zu Ghost, Scott, Wheeler, Gudereit, Stevens und Co zu wechseln.


----------



## tt600 (26. Juni 2007)

@ Scale_70, das war der beste Beitrag bisher, egal wie der Sturz auch passiert sein mag, das Ergebnis zusammen mit mit anderen Infos, spricht erst einmal für sich.
Verstehen kann ich aber a) die Reaktionen des Händlers nicht (so ganz) und b) ist dies doch eine von einem Cube Mitarbeiter ünterstützte Rubrik. Warum die defensive Haltung.


----------



## Scale_70 (26. Juni 2007)

tt600 schrieb:


> @ Scale_70, das war der beste Beitrag bisher, egal wie der Sturz auch passiert sein mag, das Ergebnis zusammen mit mit anderen Infos, spricht erst einmal für sich.
> Verstehen kann ich aber a) die Reaktionen des Händlers nicht (so ganz) und b) ist dies doch eine von einem Cube Mitarbeiter ünterstützte Rubrik. Warum die defensive Haltung.



Die defensive Haltung verstehe ich allerdings nicht - gerade weil es sich um ein spezielles Herstellerforum handelt mit hoher Frequenz.


----------



## Moorlog (26. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe ja mal das sich *hofficri* mal wieder meldet und uns den Stand der Dinge erzählt, weil sonst spekuklieren wir hier nur so rum! 

Na ja und das in einem *Cube* Forum, was angeblich von Cube-Mitarbeitern supportet wird, sich da keiner mal meldet ist auch schon schwach. Zeugt nicht wirklich von Kunden orientierten Service.
Gut andereseits kann er sich auch nicht direkt zu dem Fall äußern, wenn er nichts damit zu tun hat. 
Aber so allgemein zu Rahmenbrüchen sich zu äußern währe ja schon mal was (z.B. wie bei sowas verfahren wird, usw..).


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Mountain Bike
> Ausgabe 07/2007
> Seite 14
> 
> ...



Kurze Anmerkung: Im Artikel ging es um Lieferengpässe und nicht um die Qualität der Rahmen .....
Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Cube, habe nur den Beitrag gelesen


----------



## Bierfahrer (26. Juni 2007)

Wir wessen jetzt das Cube Rahmen brechen - aber wir wissen immen nocht nicht den Namen des Händlers - der klare Garantieansprüche verweigert hat!


----------



## rasinini (26. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Wir wessen jetzt das Cube Rahmen brechen - aber wir wissen immen nocht nicht den Namen des Händlers - der klare Garantieansprüche verweigert hat!



Also genau genommen wissen wir bis jetzt ja nur, daß Cube Rahmen auch nicht unzerstörbar sind. 

(Nein, ich arbeite auch nicht bei Cube und bin auch nicht verwand oder verschwägert!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale_70 (26. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Wir wessen jetzt das Cube Rahmen brechen - aber wir wissen immen nocht nicht den Namen des Händlers - der klare Garantieansprüche verweigert hat!



Deutschland ist so groß, ich glaube kaum, dass das hier die Mehrheit interessiert. Interessanter wird wohl ein überall verfügbarer Hersteller sein.

Wenn ich dir sage, mit Fahrrad Müller in Musterstadt war ich sehr unzufrieden, Fahrrad Müller hat 20 Fahrräder da ... weiß ich nicht, ob dir das hilft. Ich war übrigends wirklich mal mit einem Fahrrad Müller sehr unzufrieden 



Nochmal zu der Meldung - dass ein Hersteller ihre eigenen Zulieferer als "unseriös" bezeichnet - vollkommen egal, wieso und weshalb - kommt einem Zeugnis gleich, dass die Einkäufer dort halt nicht fähig sind, seriöse zu wählen oder nicht wollen (Profit halt mal wieder).

Wie fändet ihr das, wenn ein Autohersteller als Verteidigung vorbringt - "nunja, unserer zulieferer ist halt einfach unzuverlässig, da geht öfters mal was kaputt - kann man nix machen - ein Motorschaden ist halt einfach mal durch die unzuverlässigen Zulieferer zu erklären".

Das macht die ganze Sache kaum besser - ebenso nicht, dass in einem Cube Forum es scheinbar keiner für nötig hält, von Cube mal vorbeizuschauen - aber das rundet ja irgendwie das Gesamtbild ab.


Hersteller meldet sich nicht, Support meldet sich nicht, Händler will auch nichts dran machen (weil wahrscheinlich der Hersteller die Kosten nicht trägt - die trägt er beim Vertragshändler)......rundet für mich das ganze negativ ab


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (26. Juni 2007)

Also ich denke mal ich würde mich als Cubemitarbeiter auch nicht melden, solange ich nichts genaues weis!
Kann ja sein, dass das Ding im Labor oder sonstwo ist...nichts genaues weis man nicht....

Und das mit Unseriös muss ja nicht unbedingt auf die Qualität zurückzuführen sein.

Unseriös können auch Hinhaltetechniken, Zusagen die nicht eingehalten werden, Lieferverzögerungen, und und und sein.
Evtl wars auch eine vorschnelle Aussage?
----aber das war wie alles andere hier wieder mal nur ne Vermutung----


----------



## Jonez (26. Juni 2007)

Kommt wir machen für jeden einen Thread auf der seit Jahren (oder Monaten) ein Cube besitzt und zufrieden ist bzw keine Probleme mit einem Händler hat!
Dann gibts auf 1 Problem 500 positive Threads  

Der Händler könnte sich schon kulante zeigen, aber diejenigen, welche durch solch eine Aktion plötzlich nie wieder ein Cube fahren wollen sind doch ein bisschen  
Solche crash-bilder gabs schon von Canyon, Scott, Treck,... Sind doch meistens sowieso die selben Rahmen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  )

Ich bin mit meinem alten Cube LTD comp auch mal in einer Kurve gegen einen Baum gefahren ~ 20 kmh, nichtmal die Judy hat was abbekommen 
Den Rahmen haben sie wohl extra für mich stabil gebaut und bei den anderen wieder gespart  


Gruß Jonez


----------



## Scale_70 (26. Juni 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Solche crash-bilder gabs schon von Canyon, Scott, Treck,... Sind doch meistens sowieso die selben Rahmen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  )



Die selbe Fertigung - vielleicht
Die selbe Qualitätskontrolle - nein
Der selbe Service - nein

---> der selbe Rahmen -  nein (Ausschussware kommt bei einigen Hersteller nunmal nicht auf den Markt).Passieren kann sowas trotzdem immer - dafür gibts Service und Austausch.


----------



## Chris82 (26. Juni 2007)

Was ihr alles über Cube's Firmenpolitik und Qualitätssicherung wisst! Seid ihr Firmenspione, Hellseher, Gott oder seid ihr doch nur 16 jährige Spinn3r mit ne grossen Klappe und reisst hier einen etalierten Hersteller zu Boden. Was einige hier schreiben kann man fast schon als Verleumnung gelten lassen (von wegen Ausschussware wird an den Kunden verkauft).

1. Nichts is unkaputbar
2. das Cube AMS (genau derselbe Jahrgang) hat ein Kumpel von mir über derbste Trails gescheucht und is damit auch einiges gesprungen. Auch mit stürzen aber dem Rahmen ist nichts dabei passiert. Später is ihm zwar auch 2 mal die Kettenstrebe an der Bohrung gebrochen aber bei normaler fahrt auf trails
3. Ihr wollt alle nur "leichtbau" - aber jeder nutzt sein rad mindestens einen einsatzbereich zu hoch.

Warum nun auch immer der Rahmen gebrochen ist, völlig egal aber schreibt hier nicht so einen Müll. Ihr hab doch alle Verfolgungswahn - von wegen Geld bei der Qualitätsicherung sparen und dem Kunden Schrott andrehen.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Jungs

ich lese sehr wohl mit, und beobachte den Fall auch. Aber solange sich der Händler nicht bei uns meldet kann ich auch nichts machen. Solange die Diskussion sachlich bleibt stehe ich gerne Rede und Antwort, aber hier im Forum wird doch ab und zu was verteufelt wo ich mich dann einfach raushalte.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## jasper (26. Juni 2007)

hat der noch nicht? donnerlittchen...
aber das bike schaut einfach cool aus so. fährt sich bestimmt auch schön wendig


----------



## tt600 (26. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> ich lese sehr wohl mit, und beobachte den Fall auch. Aber solange sich der Händler nicht bei uns meldet kann ich auch nichts machen. Solange die Diskussion sachlich bleibt stehe ich gerne Rede und Antwort, aber hier im Forum wird doch ab und zu was verteufelt wo ich mich dann einfach raushalte.
> 
> ...



Prima, damit sind ja wieder ein paar Pünktchen auf der Habenseite, aber ... seit dem 13.6. wusste der Händler davon, und hat bis dato nicht bei Cube gemeldet, na bitte, dass nenne ich *Service*, davon kann sich z.B. die Telekom und Konsorten mal 'ne richtig fette Scheibe abschneiden.
Nenn uns bitte, bitte mal den Namen, da werde ich dann für die ganze Family unsere nächsten Räder kaufen, und gleich einen hochdotierten Gutschein für 'ne Menge Zubehör. Das hat er sich verdient!!!


----------



## frogbite (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
der Herstellersupport in dem Forum ist ja genauso häufig wie hilfreich, aber hier habe ich doch mal Verständnis für das Verhalten von Herrn Foerth (sebastian). Cube kennt das Bike nicht und konnte es bisher auch nicht untersuchen, da offensichtlich ein Händler mit der Reklamation überfordert ist. Dass Cube nicht selbst sofort einen neuen Rahmen liefert, ist klar. Immerhin ist der Rahmen gebrochen, als der Eigentümer in einen Graben gefahren ist, den er übersehen hat. Es war eben nicht so, dass der Rahmen gebrochen ist und er deshalb in den Graben gefahren ist. Genausogut hätte er eine Wand übersehen und reinfahren können; dann gibts sicherlich auch keinen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie.

P.S. wer zugibt, dass seine Zulieferer echt sch..ß Qualität abliefern, fordert es gerdazu hinaus, dass bei jedem Defekt, egal wie verursacht, die Qualität des Rades angezweifelt wird. Ich würde an Cubes Stelle im Hinblick auf zukünftige Verkaufszahlen mal lieber den Zulieferer wechseln und dann sagen können: Mein Zulieferer macht erstklassige Rahmen, denen nichts so leicht was passiert - und erweitere die Garantieleistung. Der Kunde bezahlt für das sichere Gefühl bestimmt auch nen Euro mehr.

Euer blabla F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (26. Juni 2007)

Änderung eingeführt, weil ich mich verlesen hatte!
Sorry


----------



## rasinini (26. Juni 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> ......
> Immerhin ist der Rahmen gebrochen, als der Eigentümer in einen Graben gefahren ist, den er übersehen hat.
> .......



So steht's zumindest am Anfang mal geschrieben. 
Jetzt wär's halt sehr hilfreich, wenn der Händler den Rahmen endlich mal zu Cube schicken würde (hat der das nicht eigentlich angeblich schon lange gemacht??), damit die sich den mal ganz genau anschauen können. Und dann kommt hoffentlich ein ausführliches und vor allem ehrliches Statement von Cube. Und wenn's sein muß sogar ne Rückrufaktion!
Die Cube-Manager haben nämlich ganz bestimmt auch schon mal was von Produkthaftung gehört und lassen hier nicht Horden von AMS-Fahrern mit baufälligen Rahmen rumgurken. Wenn sich da ein Biker wirklich mal bei so einer harmlosen Grabendurchfahrt das Genick bricht, weil der Rahmen nix taugt, dann sind die (Manager) unter Umständen ruck zuck im Knast. Ich denke mal die wissen das.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2007)

hallo leute ... noch einmal für alle , die es bisher noch nicht kapiert haben .es ist 1 ( in worten ein !!! ) rahmen aus welchen gründen auch immer kaputt.es gibt bestimmt 1000 oder mehr rahmen dieser baureihe. wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die ams pro identisch mit ams comp . also , da das ams pro mit zu den beliebtesten modellen gehört, vielleicht sogar mehr als 5000 leute auf den bikes unterwegs ... !!!  und ihr wollt wegen einem !!! defekt ne rückholaktion ???   armes deutschland *kopfschüttel *


----------



## rasinini (27. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute ...
> und ihr wollt wegen einem !!! defekt ne rückholaktion ???   armes deutschland *kopfschüttel *



Bisher hat doch niemand eine Rückrufaktion gefordert!

Cube muß sich diesen kaputten Rahmen genau anschauen.
Wenn Materialstärke, Schweißnähte usw. in Ordnung sind, dann wurde der Rahmen ja vielleicht vor besagter Grabendurchfahrt schon mal geschwächt. Der Firma Cube kann man dann jedenfalls keinen Vorwurf machen, weil ja  hunderte oder gar tausende AMS-Fahrer mit dem gleichen Rahmen unfallfrei unterwegs sind.

Wenn dieser Bruch aber auf einen Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler zurückzuführen ist, dann werden sich die Cube-Verantwortlichen schon  Gedanken über die Produkthaftung machen.


----------



## Scale_70 (27. Juni 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Bruch aber auf einen Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler zurückzuführen ist, dann werden sich die Cube-Verantwortlichen schon  Gedanken über die Produkthaftung machen.



Das hält man ja im Kopf nicht aus - wie naiv bist du denn?


----------



## Bierfahrer (27. Juni 2007)

Nicht mal geschenkt würde ich eine Cube nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2007)

Scale_70 schrieb:


> Das hält man ja im Kopf nicht aus - wie naiv bist du denn?



@ Scale_70

hast du eine privaten Streit mit Cube. Denke mal das Forum und dieser Fred im speziellen, ist nicht dazu gedacht seinem privaten Ärger mit einem Hersteller auszuleben, oder einem Hersteller wegen einem Defekt grobe Fahrlässigkeit zu unterstellen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht mal geschenkt würde ich eine Cube nehmen!



musst du ja nicht, jeder kann das Kaufen was im gefällt.


----------



## Jonez (27. Juni 2007)

Cube müsste reagieren, sollte es sich um einen Verarbeitungsfehler handeln, welcher sich sogar auf einige Fertigungsserien erstreckt!
Andernfalls könnte eine Klagewelle von "fahrlässiger Körperverletzung" oder ähnliches folgen!
Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich Cube sehrwohl mit solchen Fällen (welche aber ausnahmen und nicht die Regel sind!) auseinander setzt! (früher oder später)


Gruß Jonez


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2007)

@jonez:
solang der rahmen nicht bei ihnen ist koennen sie das nicht.

@rest:
*koennt ihr jetzt vielleicht endlich aufhoeren eure auf halbwahrheiten und vermutungen 
beruhenden verdammungen zu posten?*
alles was wir wirklich wissen, ist, das da einer einen ams-rahmen zerlegt hat und das er das
angeblich an einem 20cm graben geschafft hat. ob letzteres wahr ist, wage ich hiermit ganz
deutlich zu bezweifeln!! normal faehrt man da einfach drueber, weil der reifen gar nicht weit
genug reingeht, dass es eine auf die fresse lassen kann.
dass sich der haendler nicht bei cube meldet kann auch bedeuten, dass er die story nicht
glaubt. 
solang wir den unfallhergang nicht kennen (die ausrede mit der handykamera ist auch 
etwas lahm) ist das hier alles spekulation.


----------



## Moorlog (27. Juni 2007)

Genau, jeder fährt was ihm gefällt oder halt nicht 

Das problem ist doch das wir nicht wissen wieso der Rahmen so komisch abgeknickt ist (also ohne das Federgabel oder Felge was abbekommen haben). Und das sich der Thread ersteller noch nicht wieder gemeldet hat und anscheinend der Rahmen auch nicht bei Cube gelandet ist, können wir hier spekulieren wie wir wollen, das hilft nicht wirklich.

Und eins muß man ja mal festhalten, Rahmenbrüche kammen bei allen Marken mal vor und wegen einem Rahmen ist nicht gleich die Marke sch....
Und wer kein Cube fahren will @ Bierfahrer ist denk ich mal auch im Cube Forum verkehrt  nichts für ungut


----------



## KILROY (27. Juni 2007)

Amen


----------



## craigfab (27. Juni 2007)

Greetz zusammen!

Also ich habe seit 2 Jahren auch ein AMS! Ich würde es jederzeit (trotz diesen bedauerlichen Vorfall) wieder kaufen, da absolut zufrieden und glücklich! Wenn sich CUBE in diesem Fall kulant zeigt (vorausgesetzt, sie haben überhaupt die Möglichkeit(siehe Kommentar von Sebastian)), wird mein nächstes BIKE *erst recht* wieder ein CUBE!


----------



## craigfab (27. Juni 2007)

Greetz nochmal!

Kann mir irgendjemand irgendeinen Bike-Hersteller oder Auto-Hersteller nennen, wo es noch nie ein Materialfehler gegeben hat?
Haben den Specialized, Scott & Co überhaupt ein Forum wie dieses?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2007)

@ hoficri ............... tritt deinen händler mal kräftig in den ar... , damit er den rahmen endlich zu cube schickt, und sich cube ein bild davon machen kann, und diese hirnlose diskussion endlich ein ende hat !!!


----------



## Stril (27. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Jetzt schaltet mal nen Gang runter.

Bisher hat nur einer nen echten Fehler gemacht: der Händler.

Cube hatte ja noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit sich gut oder schlecht zu verhalten.

Phil

[ironie]
P.S. Ich würde noch nicht einmal geschenkt einen BMW nehmen. Die fahren immer mit 200 gegen die Wand!
[/ironie]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebradler (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, jetzt muss ich mich auch noch einmal einmischen... Nachdem alle über Materialfehler etc. schwätzen...
Erstmal tut es mir echt leid, was Dir passiert ist, aber das war nun einmal ein Unfall, ob Du dabei gegen eine Mauer, Auto, Gehsteig oder eben in einen Graben fährst spielt da keine Rolle. Dummerweise wirken da zwei Hebel (die noch dazu recht groß sind) gegeneinander. Einmal wird die Gabel von unten festgehalten und dann schiebst Du mit dem anderen Hebel drüber, dabei treten Kräfte auf die rechnerisch von keinem Rahmen zu ertragen sind. Klar ist so etwas ärgerlich und am liebsten würde man die Zeit zurückdrehen und alles ungeschehen machen, aber....
Trotz allem war es eben für das Fahrrad ein "worst case scenario", um das unbeschadet zu überstehen müsste man das Bike unverhältnismässig schwer machen und das will ja auch keiner. 
Scheiß Situation, wie schon gesagt nett bleiben und auf Kulanz hoffen...

Viel Glück  
Sebastian


----------



## jasper (27. Juni 2007)

craigfab schrieb:


> Greetz nochmal!
> 
> Kann mir irgendjemand irgendeinen Bike-Hersteller oder Auto-Hersteller nennen, wo es noch nie ein Materialfehler gegeben hat?
> Haben den Specialized, Scott & Co überhaupt ein Forum wie dieses?



nein, aber der edit-button ist unten rechts neben deinem posting.


----------



## craigfab (27. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> nein, aber der edit-button ist unten rechts neben deinem posting.



Zu spät! Aber das nächste Mal, versprochen!


----------



## Bierfahrer (27. Juni 2007)

Ich würd bei so einem Händler nix mehr kaufen!


----------



## tt600 (27. Juni 2007)

sebradler schrieb:


> ..., aber das war nun einmal ein Unfall, ob Du dabei gegen eine Mauer, Auto, Gehsteig oder eben in einen Graben fährst spielt da keine Rolle. Dummerweise wirken da zwei Hebel (die noch dazu recht groß sind) gegeneinander. Einmal wird die Gabel von unten festgehalten und dann schiebst Du mit dem anderen Hebel drüber, dabei treten Kräfte auf die rechnerisch von keinem Rahmen zu ertragen sind. Klar ist so etwas ärgerlich und am liebsten würde man die Zeit zurückdrehen und alles ungeschehen machen, aber....
> Trotz allem war es eben für das Fahrrad ein "worst case scenario", um das unbeschadet zu überstehen müsste man das Bike unverhältnismässig schwer machen und das will ja auch keiner.
> ...
> Sebastian



Also wenn das so (einfach) zu erklären ist, dann hätte ich selber und bestimmt viele andere hier auch schon oft Schiff- ähh Rahmenbruch erlitten. Ne ne, so einfach isses dann doch nicht. Ausserdem stellt sich die Frage nach dem schwächsten Glied, und das sollte tatsächlich der Rahmen sein?!


----------



## Scale_70 (27. Juni 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Scale_70
> 
> hast du eine privaten Streit mit Cube. Denke mal das Forum und dieser Fred im speziellen, ist nicht dazu gedacht seinem privaten Ärger mit einem Hersteller auszuleben, oder einem Hersteller wegen einem Defekt grobe Fahrlässigkeit zu unterstellen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf die Rückrufaktion anspielst - du solltest dir bevor du anmeckerst, dass ich sowas anmeckere, bewusst machen, was für den Hersteller sowas kostet, was das an Imageverlust kostet, was das an Vertrauen kostet und dass sowas oftmals nur dann gemacht wird, wenn wirklich alles ausgeschöpft ist. Kommt für das jeweilige Produkt quasi einer Elimination (=Produkt vom Markt nehmen) gleich. Oder meinst du, ein Händler schafft sich dann noch guten Gewissens das Produkt an, das zurückgerufen wurde? Rückrufaktionen sind der Hass eines jeden Herstellers und wird so ziemlich als das letzte an Maßnahmen sein, was da ein Hersteller ergreifen möchte. Nur weils hier so locker scheint "Dann machen die halt mal eine Rückrufaktion, sollte eine Serie nicht i.O. sein". So ein Unfug!


Auch das Einsenden eines Rahmens ist als absolut schwachsinnig anzuführen. Schonmal gedanken drüber gemacht, dass zunächst mal das gesamte Rad abmontiert werden muss vom Rahmen? Wer soll das machen? Der Händler? Der Käufer? Streit vorprogrammiert. Denn einer muss es dann auch wieder zusammenschrauben. Der Käufer? Der Händler? 

Ein Rahmen zu verpacken und zu versenden ist nicht billig. Das Ding bei Cube untersuchen zu lassen, ist kaum ein Schnäppchen. Wenn sich ein Ingenieur dran macht, den Riss zu untersuchen, da 2 Stunden herumdoktort, kostet das mehr, als 10 neue Rahmen produzieren zu lassen. Wohl kaum wird sowas gemacht.

WENN ein Hersteller sowas fordert, kann er nicht rechnen und dann würde ich auch die Preise bezweifeln, wer denkt, so eine Prozedur rechnet sich, der kann nicht rechnen und kann auch keine Preise für Räder kalkulieren. Wenn ein Hersteller sowas fordert, ist das in etwa so, als wenn ein Amt fordert, Formblatt A38 einzufordern, wenn Beschwerde gegen Finanzmenschen B abgegeben werden möchte - dat macht keener. Und darauf baut dann halt auch derjenige, der das fordert. Was meint ihr, wieso eine Steuererklärung so schwer ist für den Normalbürger, weil man drauf baut, dass keiner Steuern zurückfordert. 

Im Übrigen kann sich durch so einen "Unfall" alles mögliche mitverzogen haben - Tretlager, Lenker, Laufräder, Felgen, Speichen, Federgabel, Stoßdämpfer, eigentlich alles, was vorn montiert ist. Wer sowas auf einen neuen Rahmen schraubt, der ist risikofreudig. Sowas sollte ein Händler oder Hersteller wissen.

Wer mit dem Auto in den Graben fährt und dem das Fahrgestell durchbricht, der wird wohl kaum noch die Achsen, Reifen des Unfallwagens auf sein neues montieren - es sei denn, er liebt das Risiko oder ist gut versichert und mag seinen Job nicht mehr.


Erstens - ich hab niemandem grobe Fahrlässigkeit unterstellt
Zweitens - ich habe erst 1 mal ein Cube gefahren, zum Glück nie wieder
Drittens - ich beziehe mich nur auf diesen Fall und habe keine weiteren Infos über Cube  und das, was hier abgeht bzw. das Ausgangspost inkl. Infos reicht schon, um sich ein Bild zu machen bei einem Rad dieser Preisklasse und angeblichen Qualität.
Viertens - ich fahre einen Hersteller, der sich sowas nicht leistet und wenn es passieren würde, dann ..... gibts da Service
Fünftens - ich hab mit niemandem privaten Ärger - schon garnicht mit Cube- mit jemandem, mit dem ich nix zu tun habe, kann ich keinen Ärger haben
Sechstens - wollte ich dich natürlich mit deinem Cube nicht verunsichern - kann es aber verstehen, wenn du es bist.



P.S. Immer merken - wer ein solch gravierendes problem hat, geht nicht zu Hänschen, sondern gleich zu Hans - Hersteller anrufen und gleich nachfragen. Händler verdienen daran nix und sind häufig langsam.


----------



## soulslight (27. Juni 2007)

@ scale_70: `tschuldigung, aber was machst du hier im cube-forum, wenn du so gar nichts mit cube am hut hast 
es zwingt dich ja auch keiner dazu ein cube-rad zu fahren und keiner hier ist wirklich erpicht darauf von dir zu hören wie ******** cube ist, wenn eh jeder klar und deutlich erkennen kann welcher marke dein fetish angehört, aber vielleicht hast du ja auch einen laden und witterst kundschaft, die dann mit deinen produkten zufrieden ist 
nix für ungut, aber von jemandem, der sich zwar mit rädern auskennen mag, aber von einem bestimmten hersteller nichts hält, kann man glaube ich nicht wirklich qualifizierte kommentare zu eben diesem hersteller erwarten.

was den "offiziellen dienstweg" angeht ist es doch bei einem beim händler gekauften rad doch auch angesagt sich an den händler zu wenden, außerdem spart man sich als privatperson da ja die portokosten, die man anfangs, beim radkauf quasi bereits investiert hat, ansonsten könnte man das rad gleich beim versender bestellen und danach auch alles selber machen. und ohne den händler jetzt komplett an zu schwärzen, aber wenn er sich nicht drum kümmert, dann verspielt er auf jedenfall das vertrauen des kunden, ganz egal was am ende dabei rumkommt. dafür trägt man sein geld ja in den laden um im fall der fälle nicht nur die beratung, sondern auch die nötige unterstützung zu bekommen.


----------



## Chris82 (27. Juni 2007)

Viertens - ich fahre einen Hersteller, der sich sowas nicht leistet und wenn es passieren würde, dann ..... gibts da Service

Welcher Hersteller ist es denn, deinem Namen nach zu urteilen Scott.

MMhhhh hab ich da nich was von der neuen Racemaschine gelesen bei der nach gerade mal 28 km einfach so das Carbonsattelrohr gerissen ist. OHNE STURTZ

Das nenn ich doch mal Service


----------



## Scale_70 (27. Juni 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Viertens - ich fahre einen Hersteller, der sich sowas nicht leistet und wenn es passieren würde, dann ..... gibts da Service
> 
> Welcher Hersteller ist es denn, deinem Namen nach zu urteilen Scott.
> 
> ...




Ich bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker, zähle nicht jedes Gramm. Carbon ist dafür bekannt, ohne sich anzukündigen zu reißen, braucht man nur mal das Drehmoment nicht zu beachten - das ist bekannt, ist materialbedingt und ich fahre aus genau dem Grunde kein Carbon - egal bei welchem Hersteller. Dass man jeden Carbonrahmen sprengen kann, wenn man z.B. den Spanner zu stark anzieht oder den Rahmen zu klein kauft und dann den Sattal bis no limit rauszieht.....tja, dann passiert das.

Materialbedingt bedeutet - wenn ich mit meinem Carbon Rennrad eine Downhill Fahrt mache, dann kann mir locker der Rahmen brechen - keine Frage.


Hier aber geht es um einen non-Carbon Rahmen, um ein Mountainbike - zudem ein Fully - das im Grad keinem Löchlein standhielt - der Rahmen sogar brach trotz Federgabel.......da muss man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Hätte er geschrieben, er sei mit seinem Triathlon Rad über die Wiese gehiked, hätte hier halt jeder den Kopf drüber geschüttelt - aber er ist mit seinem MTB hier mit geringer Geschwindigkeit gefahren.......Tatsache halt. 

Wenn ich mit einem Ferrari im Gelände fahre, schüttelt auch jeder den Kopf,wenn ich mich anschliessend beklage, dass meine Aufhängung nicht mehr stimmt. Wenn ich aber mit einem Jeep durchs Gelände fahre und danach ist die Achse gebrochen, dann schüttel ich höchstens den Kopf über Jeep. Nicht über das Einsatzgebiet.




soulslight schrieb:


> @ scale_70: `tschuldigung, aber was machst du hier im cube-forum, wenn du so gar nichts mit cube am hut hast
> es zwingt dich ja auch keiner dazu ein cube-rad zu fahren und keiner hier ist wirklich erpicht darauf von dir zu hören wie ******** cube ist, wenn eh jeder klar und deutlich erkennen kann welcher marke dein fetish angehört, aber vielleicht hast du ja auch einen laden und witterst kundschaft, die dann mit deinen produkten zufrieden ist
> nix für ungut, aber von jemandem, der sich zwar mit rädern auskennen mag, aber von einem bestimmten hersteller nichts hält, kann man glaube ich nicht wirklich qualifizierte kommentare zu eben diesem hersteller erwarten.
> 
> was den "offiziellen dienstweg" angeht ist es doch bei einem beim händler gekauften rad doch auch angesagt sich an den händler zu wenden, außerdem spart man sich als privatperson da ja die portokosten, die man anfangs, beim radkauf quasi bereits investiert hat, ansonsten könnte man das rad gleich beim versender bestellen und danach auch alles selber machen. und ohne den händler jetzt komplett an zu schwärzen, aber wenn er sich nicht drum kümmert, dann verspielt er auf jedenfall das vertrauen des kunden, ganz egal was am ende dabei rumkommt. dafür trägt man sein geld ja in den laden um im fall der fälle nicht nur die beratung, sondern auch die nötige unterstützung zu bekommen.




Da hast du natürlich recht, ich habe mit Cube nichts zu tun, daher ist es natürlich schon eine berechtigte Frage, was ich denn überhaupt hier mache - aber ich sag ehrlich - es interessiert mich schon und natürlich finde ich es allerhand, dass sowas beim Fully bei diesen Umständen halt überhaupt geschieht.
Ich glaube diese Umstände - was soll ich sonst tun, er schreibt etwas, warum sollte er flunkern. Wenn er gegen einen Baum fährt, dann ist das was anderes, sowas kann jeden Rahmen zerreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (28. Juni 2007)

Also zerfleischt euch mal nicht !!

Immer bei der Sache bleiben  

Also solangsam komm ich ja ins Krübeln, also ersten der Thread ersteller hat sich lang nicht mehr gemeldet? Doch nicht alles ganz war an der Geschichte?????

Zweitens scheint der Händler auch nicht ganz dran zu glauben sonst hätte er doch bei Cube angefragt und über die Garantie nen neuen Rahmen bestellt und montiert, dabei hätte er ja noch andere defekte Teile tauschen können und die abrechnen, denn ich glaub nicht das zB ne Felge in der Garantie noch drin war, Wie alt war das Bike???

Nur mal so nen Gedankengang von mir  

Mal schauen, würd mich echt mal interessieren was der Händler zu sagt


----------



## twostroketomsi (28. Juni 2007)

hallo

wenn ich mal kurz an den "dienstweg" bei einem derartigen problem erinnern dürfte:

- als besitzer des rades muss ich den schaden schnellstmöglich bei einem cube-vertrags-händler begutachten lassen. 

- wenn der händler von dem geschehenen überzeugt ist, wird er ebenso zügig den rahmen an cube schicken, die den rahmen dann eingehend prüfen. und erst dann kann über einen anspruch auf einen ersatzrahmen entschieden werden!

- ist der anspruch gerechtfertigt wird cube einen neuen rahmen zur verfügung stellen.

wenn ich mir den verlauf dieses threads so ansehe, stelle ich fest, dass der rahmenbruch mitte juni stattfand. 

nachdem der thread-ersteller sich schon länger nicht mehr gemeldet hat, nehme ich an, dass bis jetzt nichts weiter passiert ist - und jetzt ist bereits ende juni.

das kann daran liegen, dass der händler entweder der schadensursache nicht glaubt oder im augenblick so sehr mit seinem tagesgeschäft beschäftigt ist, dass er noch nicht zu einem versand des rahmens an cube gekommen ist. letzteres bezweifle ich aber. 

bevor sich der thread-ersteller nicht weiter äußert, sind alle weiteren mutmaßungen überflüssig.

insgesamt hab ich ein komisches gefühl bei der sache.

gruß

tommes


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2007)

dito !!!


----------



## Moorlog (28. Juni 2007)

@ twostroketomsi   

Genau meine Meinung!!

Irgendwie kommt mir das langsam spanisch vor!  
Sagt man halt so


----------



## Racer87 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich will nichts zu dem Fall sagen, dazu haben jetz ja shcon mehr als genug Leute was geschrieben. Aber ich will mal kurz sagen, dass ich sehr von Cube ueberzeugt bin, fahr seit 7 Jahren ein Cube LTD und hatte noch keine grosen Probleme. Und ich fahr mit Sicherheit nicht nur Sonntags zur Eisdiele....
Vielleicht sollten sich manche eher ueberlegen ob ihr Händler der richtige ist....


----------



## twostroketomsi (30. Juni 2007)

hallo

je länger die statements von dem threadersteller oder dessen händler warten lassen, desto mehr stinkt der fall.

gruß

tommes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (1. Juli 2007)

Hatte vor geraumer Zeit ein Cube Freelite Comp mit ursprünglich 100 mm Federweg. Bin damit fröhlich im Bikepark rum gedüst und hab nach und nach aufgerüstet (hoch lebe der Gruppendruck). Gustav M + Doppelbrücke und das ganze wurde immer unfahrbarer von der Geometrie, aber es hat gehalten. Von daher muss ich sagen, sehr dubios das Ganze...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (1. Juli 2007)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Hatte vor geraumer Zeit ein Cube Freelite Comp mit ursprünglich 100 mm Federweg. Bin damit fröhlich im Bikepark rum gedüst und hab nach und nach aufgerüstet (hoch lebe der Gruppendruck). Gustav M + Doppelbrücke und das ganze wurde immer unfahrbarer von der Geometrie, aber es hat gehalten. Von daher muss ich sagen, sehr dubios das Ganze..
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hätte auch ich reklamieren sollen, dass die Geometrie so ******** war, anstatt mir ein anderes Bike zu kaufen


----------



## hofficri (2. Juli 2007)

Servus!

Leute, das Ganze hier geht langsam ganz schön krass ab. Aber Ihr braucht Euch keine Sorgen machen, da ist kaum was dubios. Dass ich hier ne Weile nicht aktiv war, ist keine böse Absicht. War die ganz letzte Woche auf Dienstreise und mein Remote-Access ging irgendwie nicht. Die IT´ler unserer Firma habens auch aus der Ferne nicht hinbekommen. Am WE hatte ich ehrlich gesagt jetzt auch keine große Muse... Sorry...

OK, nun zum Stand. Am letzten Mittwoch (27.6.) hat mein Händler angerufen und überbrachte die frohe Botschaft. Der Rahmen wird auf Kulanz ersetzt. Umbaukosten entstehen keine. Das Schaltwerk muss ich aber selber blechen. 
Damit bin ich aber erst mal zufrieden...

Dann musste noch geklärt werden, wie der neue Rahmen denn aussehen soll. War aber auch nicht soooo schwierig. Bis auf den Black fire waren/sind derzeit keine anderen AMS-Rahmen in 16" auf Lager. Da ich noch dieses Jahr wieder fahren will, hab ich den dann auch genommen. ;-)

Leider konnte mir der Händler nicht sagen, was der Befund genau war. Er meinte, dass sich CUBE dazu bei mr nochmal melden will. Das ist allerdings noch nicht geschehen. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es hier echt einen unüblichen Material- oder Fertigungsfehler gab. Mal sehen...

Die Sache mit der Gabel geistert mir noch a bißl im Kopf rum. CUBE will (und kann) keine Aussage machen, ob das Teil noch iO ist. Die müsste dafür auch zum Hersteller (Rock Shox) geschickt werden. Das kann halt dauern und wird nicht kostenlos sein. Blöde Situation! Der Händler meinte,  er würde sich die Gabel mal angucken. Klingt jetzt auch nicht so vertrauenserweckend, auch wenn der Mann schon viele Jahre im Geschäft ist. Einfach ne neue Gabel kaufen möcht ich jetzt auch nicht...

Was mach ich nur???

Das Bike soll bis Mitte dieser Woche wieder fertig sein. Eigentlich freu ich mich ja drauf...

Bis denn..


----------



## Jonez (3. Juli 2007)

Ahhh, Cube ist kulant! Da können hier einige ja ganz beruhigt wieder auf ihr Bike sitzen!
Auf welche Marke stürzen wir uns jetzt? Hat evtl jemand in seinem Scott einen Kratzer entdeckt? Dann würd ich niiieeee mehr Scott fahren!


----------



## tt600 (3. Juli 2007)

So soll's sein, die Gabel würde ich "abmontiert" und "teilzerlegt" mal einer Mopedwerkstatt zeigen, für die ist sowas z.T. ja Tagesgeschäft, schon fast seit eh und je. Das Örtliche, besser aber eins der regionalen Mopedmagazine (z.B. MotorradSzene) hilft dir sicher weiter, im RMV hätte ich ein paar Adressen zwischen Mainz und Bad Homburg.
(Oder such mal nach einem KTM-Händler in deiner Gegend.)


----------



## fatz (3. Juli 2007)

hofficri schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Gabel geistert mir noch a bißl im Kopf rum. CUBE will (und kann) keine Aussage machen, ob das Teil noch iO ist. Die müsste dafür auch zum Hersteller (Rock Shox) geschickt werden. Das kann halt dauern und wird nicht kostenlos sein. Blöde Situation! Der Händler meinte,  er würde sich die Gabel mal angucken. Klingt jetzt auch nicht so vertrauenserweckend, auch wenn der Mann schon viele Jahre im Geschäft ist. Einfach ne neue Gabel kaufen möcht ich jetzt auch nicht....


ich wuerd mir da jetzt nicht ins hemd machen. wenn sie nicht krumm ist sollt auch nichts fehlen.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2007)

Applaus Applaus

Freut mich für dich 

Viel Spass beim baldigen wieder schreddern


----------



## Moorlog (3. Juli 2007)

Na also geht doch    

Also ende Gut alles Gut    

Na ja fast halt  

Haber kannst ja mal posten was Cube irgendwann meint zu dem Rahmen was nu war!! 

Na dann wieder viel spass beim Biken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soulslight (4. Juli 2007)

na, alles nochmal gut gegangen!
mich würde auch interessieren was denn jetzt der grund für den bruch war!
wenn du antwort bekommst, lass uns doch daran teilhaben!


----------



## Bierfahrer (4. Juli 2007)

Täusch halt beim Doc Knieprobleme vor und nimm dann die Gabel mit zur Kernspin - für ein kleines Trinkgeld machen die alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (4. Juli 2007)

Metall im Kernspinn?

Ist mir auch neu


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2007)

Jonez schrieb:


> Metall im Kernspinn?
> Ist mir auch neu



er meint vermutlich CT.......


----------



## racejumper (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube wenn das Unterrohr tiefer an das Steuerrohr geschweisst wäre, wäre da nix geknickt! Gerade der reingeschweisste Keil drückt über den Steuerrohhebel voll aufs Unterrohr. Bei den Hebelverhältnissen reicht ja schon ein überhöhter Bordstein. Da würde ich lieber eine kleine Lücke zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr in Kauf nehmen. Klarer Statikfehler, aber wer schön sein will. Oder aber den Keil zwischen das Ober- und Unterrohr setzen!


----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2007)

racejumper schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn das Unterrohr tiefer an das Steuerrohr geschweisst wäre, wäre da nix geknickt! Gerade der reingeschweisste Keil drückt über den Steuerrohhebel voll aufs Unterrohr. Bei den Hebelverhältnissen reicht ja schon ein überhöhter Bordstein. Da würde ich lieber eine kleine Lücke zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr in Kauf nehmen. Klarer Statikfehler, aber wer schön sein will. Oder aber den Keil zwischen das Ober- und Unterrohr setzen!



Und was machen wir bei der Lösung mit den Spannungen oben und unten an den Schweissnähten des Ober- und Unterrohrs? Wird nen massives Steuerrohr oder ?

grüße
jan


----------



## racejumper (21. Dezember 2007)

Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden. Was meinst Du?



jan84 schrieb:


> Und was machen wir bei der Lösung mit den Spannungen oben und unten an den Schweissnähten des Ober- und Unterrohrs? Wird nen massives Steuerrohr oder ?
> 
> grüße
> jan


----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2007)

Du redest von klaren Statikfehlern am Rahmen, siehst den Rahmen aber nicht als ganzes und über alle möglichen Lastfälle. 
Ziehst du ober und Unterrohr weiter auseinander siehts halt in andern Lastfällen schlechter aus. Der "keil" am Unterrohr ist auch nicht nur da weil sich mal jemand dachte "hey son Keil daunten wäre mal stylish". 

grüße
jan

grüße
jan


----------



## racejumper (21. Dezember 2007)

Nee, ich bleibe dabei, dass sehe ich völlig anders!! So mit dem Keil würde ich den Rahmen niemals mehr bauen, schon gar nicht wenn ich diese Bilder gesehen habe. Entweder das Unterrohr wird weiter unten angeschweisst oder der Keil wird in Richtung Trettlager drastisch verlängert und sein Winkel dadurch deutlich flacher (wäre eber die schlechtere/schwerere Lösung).



jan84 schrieb:


> Du redest von klaren Statikfehlern am Rahmen, siehst den Rahmen aber nicht als ganzes und über alle möglichen Lastfälle.
> Ziehst du ober und Unterrohr weiter auseinander siehts halt in andern Lastfällen schlechter aus. Der "keil" am Unterrohr ist auch nicht nur da weil sich mal jemand dachte "hey son Keil daunten wäre mal stylish".
> 
> grüße
> ...


----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2007)

Schweisst du das Unterrohr weiter unten an muss das Steuerrohr wesentlich mächtiger ausgeführt werden. 
Wird der Winkel des Keils flacher bekommst wieder ne stärkere Kerbe zwischen Steuer- und Unterrohr. Das Unterrohr muss anders Konifiziert werden => das ganze wird merklich schwerer. 
Außerdem sitzt der Knick nicht wirklich am Ende des Keils sondern in der Konifizierung. 

grüße
jan



racejumper schrieb:


> Nee, ich bleibe dabei, dass sehe ich völlig anders!! So mit dem Keil würde ich den Rahmen niemals mehr bauen, schon gar nicht wenn ich diese Bilder gesehen habe. Entweder das Unterrohr wird weiter unten angeschweisst oder der Keil wird in Richtung Trettlager drastisch verlängert und sein Winkel dadurch deutlich flacher (wäre eber die schlechtere/schwerere Lösung).


----------



## frax061a (27. Dezember 2007)

find das lustig, ihr haut hier ziemlich schlaue sprüche raus. warum rechnet ihr den rahmen net schnell durch? denke mal mit 2std zeitaufwand erledigt.
vorallem wenn hier einige das wort "statik" in den mund nehmen.

ich denke wer hier ein urteil über den vorfall abgeben kann sollte doch auch wissen von was er spricht, das man 2x die woche auf einem bike sitzt langt für eine qualifizierte meinung bestimmt nicht.

vielleicht setzt ich mich ja mal im märz dran und mach das mal.

@threadersteller: mir kommt es vor als hättest du einen händler der die sache noch viel komplizierter gemacht hat, nicht gerade einer zu dem ich gerne gehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejumper (2. Januar 2008)

Wenn der Rahmen knickt und bricht ohne das Vorderrad bzw. Gabel zumindest optisch was abbekommen haben stimmt was in der Statik nicht! Erstens sitze ich Sommer ob Winter 5 x pro Woche auf meinem Bike und zweitens gehörten statische Berechnungen zu meinem Studium an der TU Darmstadt. Übrigens mit dem Fahrrad hätte ich Angst davor einen höheren Randstein hochzufahren was bei vergessenem Lockout der Federgabel fatale Folgen haben könnte. Berechnungen hin bzw. her, mein Blick und Gefühl sagt mir das der Knick von dem eingeschweissten Keil her rührt, der zwar zugegebener Massen gut aussieht aber sonst nichts. Habe mich jetzt schon mit mehreren Bikegurus unterhalten, die geben mir alle Recht! Aber die Ergebnisse Deiner Berechnungen würden mich auch sehr interressieren.



frax061a schrieb:


> find das lustig, ihr haut hier ziemlich schlaue sprüche raus. warum rechnet ihr den rahmen net schnell durch? denke mal mit 2std zeitaufwand erledigt.
> vorallem wenn hier einige das wort "statik" in den mund nehmen.
> 
> ich denke wer hier ein urteil über den vorfall abgeben kann sollte doch auch wissen von was er spricht, das man 2x die woche auf einem bike sitzt langt für eine qualifizierte meinung bestimmt nicht.
> ...


----------



## jan84 (2. Januar 2008)

Racejumper, mach dir doch mal Gedanken über Stoß von vorne (gegen Fahrtrichtung) auf die Ausfallenden, kannst auch ne statische Last nehmen. Dann mal noch ne Last von oben (z.B durch Eigengewicht des Fahrers). Das ganze mal mit und ohne Keil und mal mit und ohne Konifizierung. Und mach dir bei deinem Vorschlag Ober und Unterrohr am Steuerohr auseinanderzuziehen doch mal Gedanken darüber welche Auswirkungen das auf das Steuerrohr selbst und die Schweissverbindungen in dem Bereich hat. 



> vielleicht setzt ich mich ja mal im märz dran und mach das mal.


Wenn dus richtig machen willst und du nicht gerade dein tägliches Brot mit solchen Berechnungen verdienst halt dir den März komplett frei , hab nen ganzes Semester an irgendeinem Rahmen rumgerechnet. 


grüße
jan


----------



## maik-the-bike (2. Januar 2008)

gelöscht...hat sich erledigt...oder nee, doch nicht: cube hat super service


----------



## shadow860 (12. Januar 2008)

Ha ha ha


----------



## frax061a (12. Januar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn dus richtig machen willst und du nicht gerade dein tägliches Brot mit solchen Berechnungen verdienst halt dir den März komplett frei , hab nen ganzes Semester an irgendeinem Rahmen rumgerechnet.
> 
> 
> grüße
> jan



naja, denke ganz solange wird es wohl nicht dauern. aber arbeit ist es schon da haste net ganz unrecht. aber man kann bestimmt einiges vernachlässigen, müßt man halt mal schaue wenn man sich mit beschäftigt.
mal schauen ob ich lust habe.


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenn du auf dem Bereich keine Erfahrungen hast und mehr als nur bunte Bildchen haben willst plan verdammt viel Zeit ein . 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (13. Januar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du auf dem Bereich keine Erfahrungen hast und mehr als nur bunte Bildchen haben willst plan verdammt viel Zeit ein .
> 
> grüße
> jan



denke stahlbau und statik müßten langen. vielleicht noch ein wenig pyhsik. 

aber mal schauen...


----------



## Musicman (13. Januar 2008)

Ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege ist mit seinem Renner, mit 30 Km/h und 90 Kg+, ungebremst in ein parkendes Auto gefahren. Das Rad sah danach aus wie das Comp von hofficri, nichtmal eine 8 im Vorderrad. 
Scheint ja fast gewollt zu sein...


----------



## Fabio7130 (13. Januar 2008)

Cube sollte so manchen hier Verklagen wegen übler Nachrede.

Sie haben den Rahmen doch ersetzt und werden den auf jedenfall überprüfen.

Alle reden von wenig Gewicht usw. ähm Hallo! Denkt mal nach!

Bin selber AMS fahrer und noch nie was passiert absolut begeistert.und jetzt kommt das Fritzz.

In jedem Bereich kann mal so etwas vorkommen.Denk doch mal einfach an Eure Arbeit --  Hab Ihr noch nie selber mal nen drastischen Fehler bei der Arbeit begangen und nichts bemerkt.

Natürlich ist das Absolut ******* was da passiert ist und zum Glück ist ja dem Fahrer nichts passiert.

Arbeite selber an einem Sicherheitsprodukt wo es aufs Leben ankommt(Schutzwesten)  und sogar uns ist mal etwas ähnliches passiert.

Der Schutz in den Westen wurde zu klein produziert  und jetzt stellt Euch vor da wär ne Kugel durch gegangen  na dann Mahlzeit.

Es hat nur eines gute an der Sache  man wird dadurch viel viel Vorsichtiger bei der Produktion und konrtolliert lieber 20 mal nach bevor so etwas noch mal vor kommt.

Und wie man ja auch hier lesen kann ist das ja schon anderen Herstellern passiert.

nicht gleich darauf los gehen.erstmal informieren


----------



## eisjoechl (22. Januar 2008)

Hi,
lass dich von deinem Händler nicht verschrecken. Cube ist total kulant in solchen Sachen.

Ich selbst hatte im Oktober einen Rahmenbruch - Kettenstrebeam Hinterbau gebrochen - am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr. Anruf beim Händler 12:15 Uhr. Erneute Rückfrage am Dienstag 17:00 Uhr.
Neuen Rahmen in Händen: Donnerstag 13:00 Uhr  

Es liegt in diesem Fall sicher am Händler, der sich die Arbeit nicht machen will bei Cube anzurufen. Ich habe bisher in keinster Weise Schwierigkeiten gehabt.

Leider hört man in letzter Zeit mehrere Berichte über gebrochene Rahmen bei Cube. Ich hoffe, dass das mit der neuen Serie ein Ende hat.

Trotzdem viel Glück und dran bleiben. Dein Händler sollte sich mal mit 
Röll-Tri-Sport in Eichstätt 
in Verbindung setzen, der sagt ihm wie man so was macht.

Kette rechts


----------



## M_Like (8. Juni 2008)

Was ist hier eigentlich draus geworden??? CUBE hat soweit ich das sehe, noch kein Statement gegeben.

Sebastian?


----------



## Geisterflamme (15. August 2008)

Chrisii schrieb:


> Oh mann das ist ja voll schei.... ich verliere echt voll das vertrauen zu meine Cube wenn ich so was sehe wie schwer bist du eigentlich ?
> 
> Kein wunder wenn alle nur noch Aldi und Co räder kaufen ist echt kein wunder bei solchen bildern !



Da musste ich jetzt schon schmunzeln.

Ich hab genau den gleichen Stunt mit meinem Baumarktrad gebracht. Wiese, Graben nicht gesehen, mit dem Vorderrad rein und übern Lenker abgestiegen. Als ich wieder atmen konnte, gings weiter. Fahrrad nichts abbekommen. Sind also wohl doch nicht so schlecht die Baumarkträder von der guten Mifa.


----------



## citycobra (15. August 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Da musste ich jetzt schon schmunzeln.
> 
> Ich hab genau den gleichen Stunt mit meinem Baumarktrad gebracht. Wiese, Graben nicht gesehen, mit dem Vorderrad rein und übern Lenker abgestiegen. Als ich wieder atmen konnte, gings weiter. Fahrrad nichts abbekommen. Sind also wohl doch nicht so schlecht die Baumarkträder von der guten Mifa.



rofl das baumarktrad wiegt aber wahrscheinlich auch fast das doppelte (wenns reicht). ^^


----------



## fatz (15. August 2008)

ich schmeiss mich weg.........

wann erbarmt sich endlich ein mod und tritt diesen mist in die digitale tonne, bevor das doch noch mal einer ernst nimmt?


----------



## Sunset (15. August 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Da musste ich jetzt schon schmunzeln.
> 
> Ich hab genau den gleichen Stunt mit meinem Baumarktrad gebracht. Wiese, Graben nicht gesehen, mit dem Vorderrad rein und übern Lenker abgestiegen. Als ich wieder atmen konnte, gings weiter. Fahrrad nichts abbekommen. Sind also wohl doch nicht so schlecht die Baumarkträder von der guten Mifa.


 
was soll denn dieser gedankenfurz...


----------



## Geisterflamme (16. August 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> was soll denn dieser gedankenfurz...



Richtig erkannt, ich teile meine Gedanken mit der Öffentlichkeit .... ungefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterflamme (16. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> rofl das baumarktrad wiegt aber wahrscheinlich auch fast das doppelte (wenns reicht). ^^



50 % mehr


----------



## flyingstereo (16. August 2008)

Wundert mich nicht das ein "Wasserleitungsrohr" mehr aushält als ein konifizierter Alu-Rahmen...


----------



## mietzi1991 (26. Januar 2009)

hey wollte auch mal mein senf dazu geben und mein bike hat ähnlichkeiten mit dem cube.
rahmenfehler oder ersatz ist nicht nur bei cube ein problem canyon ist auch hartnäckig und rückt nichts raus...


----------



## Nibbelspanner (26. Januar 2009)

falsches forum.
falsche aussage.
der rahmen des beschädigten cubes WURDE ersetzt.


----------



## Danielsan79 (26. Januar 2009)

> Da musste ich jetzt schon schmunzeln.
> 
> Ich hab genau den gleichen Stunt mit meinem Baumarktrad gebracht. Wiese, Graben nicht gesehen, mit dem Vorderrad rein und übern Lenker abgestiegen. Als ich wieder atmen konnte, gings weiter. Fahrrad nichts abbekommen. Sind also wohl doch nicht so schlecht die Baumarkträder von der guten Mifa.



Blödsinn weil keiner weiss ob dein Baumarkt Fahrrad in exakt der gleichen Situation auch heil geblieben wäre. Stürze gibt es viele, es müssen aber genau die gleichen Umstände herrschen. Außerdem ist ja die Kunst es leicht und trotzdem stabil zu machen. Ich bin da eher skeptisch mit den Berichten über Rahmenbrüche weil keiner weiss was der Besitzer genau gemacht hat, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad gegen einen Baum ist es natürlich kaputt oder weite Sprünge vollführt.


----------



## Chris82 (26. Januar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> hey wollte auch mal mein senf dazu geben und mein bike hat ähnlichkeiten mit dem cube.
> rahmenfehler oder ersatz ist nicht nur bei cube ein problem canyon ist auch hartnäckig und rückt nichts raus...



Also bei dem Radstand wäre mir das auch schnellen Abfahreten ein zu nervöses handling. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.

PS: Wusste auch garnicht das Canyon jetzt schon custom geos anbietet.


----------



## mietzi1991 (27. Januar 2009)

ja das hab ich mir selber so eingerichtet. canyon hab ich gar nicht erst gefragt...


----------



## Nibbelspanner (27. Januar 2009)

irgendwie tut mir das ja leid...
ich möchte so einen schaden nicht erleiden

das kann man auch schlecht noch richten...da ist erst mal ne menge wert futsch


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Januar 2009)

Er kann ja das Hinterrad wo festbinden und vorne mit nem Trekker dran ziehen bis es wieder entfaltet ist. 
Nur fahren kann man es danach auch nicht. Sicherheitshalber. 
Trotzdem schon übel, wenn man bedenkt was bei Canyon das Rahmenset kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mietzi1991 (28. Januar 2009)

ja schon...
naja kann man nix machen. ich verkauf federgabel, dämpfer, bremse, und schaltung bei ebay. hab jetzt fast 400 euro zusammen und laufen noch ne stunde.


----------



## nanocamp (2. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> ja schon...
> naja kann man nix machen. ich verkauf federgabel, dämpfer, bremse, und schaltung bei ebay. hab jetzt fast 400 euro zusammen und laufen noch ne stunde.


 
Wenn du diese Gabel ohne entsprechenden Hinweis bei ebay verkaufst, sollte man dir den Rahmen bis Anschlag in den Anus schieben ... ohne Kettenfett.







Was den Ursprungsfred hier betrifft, echt spannender Lesestoff mit Höhen und Tiefen. Ich finde 3 Meinungslager haben sich kristalisiert.
1. Klug********r die anhand eines Fotos physikalische Theorien entwickeln und umgehend zum abschließenden Urteil "Eigenverschulden" kommen.
2. Welche die schreien, "so eine Scheißmarke, keine Wunder bei dem Schrott ...". Wobei sich diese geistreiche Aussage auf jede x-beliebige Marke beziehen kann ausser auf die aktuell selbst gefahrene.
3. Leute die dem Hersteller ohne Vorverurteilung erstmal Gelegenheit geben die Sachlage zu prüfen, aber eine klare Tendenz durchblicken lassen: Wenn sich der Rahmen als das schwächste Glied in der Kette darstellt, ist ein kostenloser Ersatz unverzichtbar für einen Markenhersteller - unabhängig davon wie genau nun der Schaden entstanden ist (gilt auch für Canyon, mitzie1991).

Es würde mich noch ein kleines Nachwort des Fred-Ersteller interessieren, wie die Sache nun abschließend gelaufen ist und welche Informationen seitens Cube noch kamen.


----------



## Hanni_84 (3. Februar 2009)

nanocamp schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Gabel ohne entsprechenden Hinweis bei ebay verkaufst, sollte man dir den Rahmen bis Anschlag in den Anus schieben ... ohne Kettenfett.


 
 Sehr fein ausgedrückt! 
 Ich lach mich scheckig


----------



## gooni11 (3. Februar 2009)

> Wenn du diese Gabel ohne entsprechenden Hinweis bei ebay verkaufst, sollte man dir den Rahmen bis Anschlag in den Anus schieben ... ohne Kettenfett.



Welchen Hinweis..? Das muss die abkönnen , ist doch ne FEDERgabel..
mfg


----------



## mietzi1991 (4. Februar 2009)

wieso ich hab die von nem fachmann pr+fen lassen! alles in ordnung! die haben alles getestet!
also fand ich den hinweis überflüssig und schließlich brauch ich geld für n neues bike!


----------



## HB76 (4. Februar 2009)

dir gehört sowas von der arsch verhauen, das kannst du dir garnet vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (4. Februar 2009)

sach ma, mit arsch verhauen hast du´s in letzter zeit aber!


----------



## nanocamp (5. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann wollen wir gedanklich den Analbereich verlassen und uns Körperteilen widmen, die etwas höher angeordnet sind.

Mietzi, wie man anhand deines Fotos im Album erkennen kann, bist du leider bei deinem "Unfall" schwer auf's Gesicht gefallen. Um deinem Denkapparat wieder etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen, versuch dir bitte folgendes vorzustellen: Du bist ein finanzell nicht gerade gesegneter Hauptschüler von sagen wir mal 17 Jahren. Nebenbei trägst du vielleicht noch Zeitungen aus um dir endlich ein ersehntes Mountainbike zusammen zu kaufen. Nichts böses ahnend kaufst du dir halbwegs bezahlbare Einzelteile bei ebay und freust dich auf den ersten Ausritt. Das Dumme ist nur, das alle Teile Haarrisse enthielten, die man bei einer optischen Kontrolle meistens garnicht erkennen kann, die aber bei der ersten größeren Belastung zu einem Bruch führen. So kommt es dann, dass dir nach nur wenigen Metern deine "Feder"gabel unter dem Podex wegbricht, du mit dem Gesicht frontal aufschlägst und so aussiehst wie mitzie1991. Wer kann das wollen? Du?

Wie ich deiner Antwort entnehmen kann, hast du die Gabel ohne einen entsprechenden Hinweis bei ebay verkauft. Du schreibst, du hast die Gabel bei Fachleuten testen lassen. Ich gehen davon aus, dass die Gabel mit Ultraschall untersucht wurde, um Haarrisse auszuschließen und du anschliessend eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung von den Fachleuten bekommen hast - auch wenn dieses Prozedre den Erlös der Gabel mit Sicherheit überstiegen hat. Diese Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung wirst du brauchen wenn tatsächlich etwas passiert. Und selbst dann kannst du dich noch strafbar machen, weil du nicht auf die verunfallte Gabel hingewiesen hast. Nach schwereren Unfällen werden auch Fahrräder penibelst auf die Unfallursache untersucht. Anhand von Kaufbelegen kann das sehr schnell zu ziemlich unerfreulicher Post in deinem Briefkasten führen. Dann ist Schluß mit Lustig!

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und benachrichtige umgehend den Käufer und biete ihm im Zweifelsfall Wandlung an. Die paar Euros, die du für so'ne Gabel gekriegt haben wirst, wird dein Gewissen wohl verschmerzen können ...


----------



## mietzi1991 (5. Februar 2009)

erstens war das nicht mit ultraschall. die haben mit der gabel n vollen belastungstest durchgeführt und null entdeckt. obwohl ka ob die n ultraschall gemacht haben. des hab ich dann nicht mehr gesehen, musste dann gehen.
aber ich kann dir besten gewissens versichern das die gabel total in ordnung ist. bin mit der selber sogar noch so ca. 300 km nach meinem sturz gefahren mit nem bike von nem kumpel der es mir geliehen hat. und auch die stellen wo es mir den rahmen so zerfetzt hat. und ich hab kein kopfsprung gemacht!
also gabel vollkommen in ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
außerdem übernehm ich keine garantie füür die teile und ihren zustand!!!!


----------



## fatz (6. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> also gabel vollkommen in ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> außerdem übernehm ich keine garantie füür die teile und ihren zustand!!!!



trotzdem gibt's da was, was glaub ich arglistiges verschweigen von maengeln heisst.
m.e. musst du auf sowas hinweisen. nur so zu weitergoogeln, bin kein rechtsverdreher.


----------



## nanocamp (6. Februar 2009)

Du hast leider wirklich schwer gelitten. Ich bin hin und her gerissen zwischen Mitleid und Freude, denn deine Geschichten sind auch lustig.
Staatsanwälte habe oftmals weder Humor noch Mitleid. Deine Geschichten werden dort wenig Anklang finden und das mit der Gewährleistung werden die dir dann ausführlich erklären ...

Du weisst nicht wie der Käufer mit deiner Gabel umgeht, selbst wenn die Gabel tatsächlich absolut in Ordnung ist, wenn innerhalb eines Jahres die Gabel beschädigt und der Käufer schwer verletzt oder Tod, wird immer nach Schuldigen gesucht. Da möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken, ob du Garantien bei deiner Auktion ausschließt ist da herzlichst egal. Was hast du eigentlich für die Gabel bekommen?


----------



## mietzi1991 (6. Februar 2009)

naja das ich schwer gelitten hab, und deswegen vll bisschen meiner moral verloren hab, liegt nicht nur am unfall...

hab 180 euro dafür gekriegt.

und ich hab den käufer benachrichtigt. er nimmt sie trotzdem. verkauft die auch nur weiter und versucht gewinn zu machen...


----------



## Phil88 (6. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> und ich hab den käufer benachrichtigt. er nimmt sie trotzdem. verkauft die auch nur weiter und versucht gewinn zu machen...



...und schreibt auch nichts dazu und die kacke dampft wieder...
hoffentlich kaufst duch auch mal irgendwann "unfall-ware" ohne es zu wissen - von genauso einem weitdenkendem individuum wie dir. und wenn dann was nicht stimmt, dann möcht ich dich mal hören...


----------



## mietzi1991 (7. Februar 2009)

des is ja dann nicht mehr mein problem ob der dazu schreibt das des unfall ware ist oder  nicht.


----------



## Phil88 (7. Februar 2009)

das ist solange nicht dein problem, bis du selbst mal sowas kaufst, ohne zu wissen was du kaufst. 
und dann bist du sicherlich der erste der hier anfängt rum zu flennen, von wegen "hilfe ich bin verarscht worden, was soll ich machen?"


----------



## nanocamp (9. Februar 2009)

Für so eine Gabel 180 Euro bezahlen? Auch neu und ohne Unfallschaden ist das Ding nur eine Resourcenverschwendung! 

... irgendwie sehe ich die Bilder und Beschreibungen bei ebay in den letzten Tagen mit anderen Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Februar 2009)

Das sehe ich in diesem Bereich schon lange. Würde mir keine gebrauchten Teile da holen egal wie günstig sie sind. Man weiss nie was diese beim Vorbesitzer an Belastung über sich ergehen lassen mussten.


----------



## mietzi1991 (12. Februar 2009)

ja ich kauf mir keine gebraucten teil! genau aus dem grund, weil man nie weiß was die teile für sachen durchgemacht haben...
aber egal!
und die pike ist ne sehr geile gabel im prizip. die übersteht alles ohne groß rumzuzicken!
schluckt alles freudig weg was im weg liegt.


----------



## KarlPetersen (12. Februar 2009)

> Sie bieten auf eine neue, nicht benutzte Rock Shox Pike in weiß. Sie wurde aus einem Neurad ausgebaut. Kralle ist also eingeschlagen.
> System: Stahlfeder/ÖL
> Federwegsverstellung: 95-140mm mit U-Turn
> Schaftlänge: 180mm
> ...


also ich muss sagen die sache mit dem anus ist mehr als angebracht


----------



## Büscherammler (12. Februar 2009)

KarlPetersen schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen die sache mit dem anus ist mehr als angebracht




Und was willst du uns mit deiner gequoteten Beschreibung sagen?? 
Da gehts doch gar nicht um die Unfallpike aus dem Canyon??


----------



## mietzi1991 (13. Februar 2009)

nicht wirklich! 
pike war schwarz von mir und aus nem canyon!!!
wie man an den bildern schwer erkennen kann...


----------



## Black Evil (13. Februar 2009)

hofficri schrieb:


> Ansonsten würd ich die Teile wohl an einen anderen Rahmen schrauben. Die Parts an dem Bike sind ja nicht übel.



*Alle Teile vorderhalb der Hinterradnabe würde ich für einen ernsthaften MTB-Einsatz nicht mehr benutzen !*

Ganz allgemein würde ich sagen, dass diese Rahmen zugunsten des Gewichts zu sehr an der Grenze dessen gerechnet sind, was man wohl als belastungstechnische Grauzone betrachten könnte. Niemand kann wirklich eindeutig vorhersehen, welche Belastungen unter bestimmten Bedingungen im praktischen Einsatz auftreten. Konstrukteure rechnen daher ganz allgemein mit Sicherheitsfaktoren, die wiederum auf Erfahrungswerten beruhen.


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> des is ja dann nicht mehr mein problem ob der dazu schreibt das des unfall ware ist oder nicht.


Fehlender Charakter und soziale Verantwortung...


----------



## nanocamp (14. Februar 2009)

Mitzie, ist das deine Gabel auf dem Foto hier?


----------



## mietzi1991 (14. Februar 2009)

ne ist nicht wirklich meine exgabel. die hatte keine kratzer.
wo hast den des bild her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mietzi1991 (14. Februar 2009)

und was soll des an der bremsscheiben aufnahme darstellen? kann man sehr schlecht erkenn.
sieht iwie wie ne schweißnaht aus...


----------



## nanocamp (14. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das Bild her?


 
Das Bild stammt aus einer ebay-Auktion. Da verkauft jemand aus der nächst größeren Stadt in deiner Nähe eine beschädigte Gabel gleichen Typs. Die auf dem Foto erkennbaren Schürfstellen am roten Einstellrädchen und am anderen Tauchrohr an der Innenseite zum Rad hin, sollen vom "Transport" stammen! 

Ich grübel nun schon eine Weile, wie genau dieser Transport ausgesehen haben könnte ...
Ist damit der Transport von der Unfallstelle zum Verwertungsexperten gemeint???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270342664235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## mietzi1991 (15. Februar 2009)

ich wohn nicht mal in ner großen stadt. wohn aufm land.
und die gabel sieht echt übel aus.


----------



## Bayer (15. Februar 2009)

hehe also meine lyrik hat nach einem jahr deutlich mehr kampfspuren u hatte keinen crash oder ähnliches hinter sich. in ner engen steilen stelle hab ich mir z.B das ganze casting verkratzt usw. trotzdem ist da alles tip top


----------



## mietzi1991 (15. Februar 2009)

aber der kratzer bei der gabel ist ja an der innenseite. des würd mich interesieren wie der da hin kam.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Februar 2009)

evtl kommt es ja wirklich vom transport. nicht alle leute auf ebay sind halunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mietzi1991 (16. Februar 2009)

joah halunke dürft es treffen...
aber trotzdem an der inneseite n transportschaden ist schon iwie komisch... 
oder nicht?
für mich sieht es eher aus als ob die bremse da iwie dran schuld gewesen ist.


----------



## xerto (16. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> joah halunke dürft es treffen...
> aber trotzdem an der inneseite n transportschaden ist schon iwie komisch...
> oder nicht?
> für mich sieht es eher aus als ob die bremse da iwie dran schuld gewesen ist.



Also ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht? 

Hält eine teure Gabel nicht mal einen Sturz aus?

Ich habe ein Cube Bike weil es stabil ist, oder? 

Man tut hier ja fast so, als ob der Verkauf der Gabel ein Mordanschlag auf einen ahnungslosen Ebayer war. 


Vielleicht kann man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

einen sturz bestimmt. aber wenn der rahmen vorher bricht, sollte man sich evtl doch gedanken machen, ob die gabel nicht eventuell in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde


----------



## mietzi1991 (16. Februar 2009)

aber ich hätt die gabel selber noch verbaut wenn ich mir nur n neuen rahmen besorgt hätte...
aber egal.
war schon unterm hammer und ich bin sie jetzt los.
war eigtl ne super gabel!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen, gerade weil der Rahmen nachgab dürfte die Gabel kaum was haben. Der Rahmen hat ja quasi als Knautschzone gedient und hat die meiste Aufprallenergie aufgenommen.


----------



## saturno (17. Februar 2009)

mietzi1991 schrieb:


> aber der kratzer bei der gabel ist ja an der innenseite. des würd mich interesieren wie der da hin kam.



bremsscheibenschrauben z.b, hatte ich auch bei ner fox in verbindung mit king nabe und hope floating disc. jetzt normale scheibe und es geht,


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, gerade weil der Rahmen nachgab dürfte die Gabel kaum was haben. Der Rahmen hat ja quasi als Knautschzone gedient und hat die meiste Aufprallenergie aufgenommen.



vorher muss aber erstmal die energie aufgebracht werden, den rahmen zum knicken zu bringen. und die muss vorher dann durch die gabel (und vorderrad...)

ist ja jetzt auch egal


----------



## Black Evil (17. Februar 2009)

Die Gabel würde ich wegschmeissen bzw. an die Wand hängen ! Wenn ihr wüsstet, welches Gefahrenpotential von einer verunfallten Gabel ausgeht ! 
Für ernsthaften MTB-Einsatz ist die jedenfalls nicht mehr geeignet.

Übrigens hoffe ich, dass du dem Käufer gesagt hast, was die Gabel hinter sich hat.


----------



## nanocamp (17. Februar 2009)

xerto schrieb:


> Hält eine teure Gabel nicht mal einen Sturz aus?
> ...
> Vielleicht kann man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen...


 
Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm solche Gabeln zu verkaufen,
schlimm wird es wenn damit was passiert!
Mit entsprechendem Hinweis spricht nichts gegen einen Verkauf,
ohne finde ich es ziemlich kriminell ... warum wieso muss nicht wieder runtergeleiert werden, steht ja alles schon im Fred.



xerto schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht?


 
Keine Angst, die Diskussion soll nur zeigen wie Idioten ihren Artgenossen durch Verharmlosung zur Hilfe eilen ...


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

nanocamp schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Diskussion soll nur zeigen wie Idioten ihren Artgenossen durch Verharmlosung zur Hilfe eilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanocamp (17. Februar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/277362


----------



## Dommes84 (17. Februar 2009)

nanocamp schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/277362



Sieht ja derb aus das Bild.


----------



## mietzi1991 (18. Februar 2009)

ja sieht echt krass aus.
aber ich hab den käufer ja nachträglich informiert wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe...


----------



## Cpace (22. März 2009)

nanocamp schrieb:


> ...ohne finde ich es ziemlich kriminell ... ...




 Geile Aussage. Was genau meinst du damit? "Ich finde es ziemlich kriminell..." Das heißt für mich soviel wie "Ich bin ein Bisschen schwanger...". Außerdem tut deine Meinung garnix zur Sache, ob das kriminell ist oder nicht, hast nicht du zu entscheiden.


----------



## nanocamp (25. März 2009)

Cpace schrieb:


> Geile Aussage. Was genau meinst du damit? "Ich finde es ziemlich kriminell..." Das heißt für mich soviel wie "Ich bin ein Bisschen schwanger...". Außerdem tut deine Meinung garnix zur Sache, ob das kriminell ist oder nicht, hast nicht du zu entscheiden.


 
bla


----------



## Finch222 (27. März 2009)

Wie dir der Arsch versohlen gehört... So eine Gabel überhaupt noch zu verkaufen...

Ich bin echt nur durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen, weil ich das Bild mit dem verbogenen Rahmen entdeckt habe. Aber als ich mir das hier durchgelesen hab, ging mir das Messer echt auf.

"Ich brauch dringend Geld, deswegen verkauf ich meine Gabel, die aus einem derben Sturz stammt in eBay ohne jeglichen Hinweis" (erst nach Auktionsende)

Klar hält eine Gabel viel aus. Bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Und wenn die Grenze überschritten wird, geht auch die beste Gabel kaputt. Nach dem Bild zu urteilen, treteten solche gewaltigen physikalische Kräfte auf, die den Rahmen verbogen haben...Auch wenn der Rahmen einen Produktionsfehler o.ä. gehabt hat... Weißt du, welche Kraft du aufwenden musst, und den Rahmen so zu verbiegen? Und sag jetzt nicht "Die Gabel hat dabei keine Kraft absorbiert, bzw. nichts abbekommen"
Die Kraft geht *zuerst* auf die Gabel, *dann* auf den Rahmen.
Ganz nebenbei, Schonmal was von Haarrissen gehört?
Du kannst nur hoffen, dass mit der Gabel beim nächsten Fahrer nichts passiert, sonst bist nämlich *DU* dran, auch wenn dein Käufer quasi nur ein Zwischenhändler war. Aber da er die Gabel ja nicht selbst gebraucht, sondern nur weiterverkauft, ist er aus dem Schneider.

Aber damit bist du dir ja bestimmt im Klaren.

Sorry, dass ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu gegeben hab, aber das musste raus.
Grüße


----------

